# Chicago Gameday XV: Thanks for the memories



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XV Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XV is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XV is October 21st.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com) with any questions.

[highlight]By signing up for an event, you're agreeing to sign up for THAT event. Please, no event-jumping when a seat in another event opens up.[/highlight]

Also, please note: [highlight]you may not sign up for an event via proxy[/highlight]. I.e., someone lese may not post a request in your name. The exception to this rule is that [highlight]you may post sign-ups for your spouse, significant other, or children[/highlight].

The Gameday prize giveaway is open to donations from attendees. We solicit prizes from publishers, but attendees are also welcome to donate games they'd like to "swap" to the prize pool.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XV. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]

[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Little America (located across the Metra tracks and a couple blocks northwest of Games Plus). Ask for the "Games Plus" table.
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
Game 1: *The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread*, _Iron Heroes d20 w/ Skull & Bones d20_, Pbartender
Game 2: *Hero's Banner*, Hero's Banner, Tim C Koppang (the author!)
Game 3: *Minis Open Table*, Sqwonk
Game 4: *Ill Made graves*, D&D 3.5, buzz (replacement for cancelled "The WolfRiders")
Game 5: *The Taking of Giant's Reach*, _D&D 3.5_, Mark CMG (Creative Mountain Games CEO!) (private room)
Game 6: *Pumpkin Patch Panic!*, _Ghostbusters RPG_, TracerBullet42​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*. Be sure to come back on time for the...
Prize drawing from *3:30pm to 4:00pm*. 
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *4:00pm to 9:00pm* (or later)
Game 1: *Fires Over Omac*, Burning Empires, buzz (table by whiteboard)
Game 2: *The Staff of the Seven Winds*, _D&D/Arcana Evolved_, William Ronald
Game 3: *Gaming Open Table*, Mark CMG
Game 4: *The Unlucky Dragon*, Feng Shui Trevalon Moonleirion
Game 5: *Jupiter City #5: Trick or Treat?*, _M&M2e_, Reidzilla (table by the door)
Game 6: *Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special*, _D&D 3.5_, TracerBullet42 (private room)
Game 7: *Crisis In Fruitdale, SD*, Supers, Inc _(Iridium Lite)_, HinterWelt (Bill Corrie, the author!)​

[h2]Event Listings[/h2]
[h3]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h3]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. TracerBullet42
3. Pbartender
4. William Ronald
5. Nev the Deranged
6. Shadowbane2
7. socpsychguy
8. Barendd Nobeard
9. bigznak
10. Sharraunna
11. Nazriel
12. ...

[h3]Slot 1 - 9:30am[/h3]
Game 1: *The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread*
_Iron Heroes d20 w/ Skull & Bones d20_
Pbartender
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/il.jpg[/imager]"We replenished our supplies, repaired the ship, and traded our remaining goods at native villages along the shores of several islands.  Some villages were friendly, but others were hostile and the natives attacked on sight. I suspect the hostile villages were filled with cannibals... ...The villagers told us a tale about an ancient city in the central highland of the isle that was built by the same people who built the wall.  The villagers call the builders 'the gods'... ...The inland city is rumored to be filled with treasure beyond imagining.  In particular, I heard persistant tales concerning a great black pearl of 'the gods' that still remains in the inland city... ...the rumor of the black pearl may well be true."

This is an Iron Heroes d20 adventure using additional rules from the Skull & Bones supplement for up to six 7th-level pre-generated characters. No experience required, but familiarity with D&D 3.5 is helpful.

Download the Pre-generated Character Sheets (.doc, 2.0 MB), and an Iron Heroes Primer (.doc, 66 kB).[/bq]
1. petenik
2. AstroCat
3. Thorindale
4. ken-ichi
5. Sir Brennen
6. Rakur
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 2: *Hero's Banner*
Hero's Banner
Tim C Koppang (the author!)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/hbanner.jpg[/imager]In the fields of Uran a war of retaliation is brewing. A mere five years has past since King Uran drove his army into the land of Yinosh. The royalty that once was now lives in exile. Dissenters have risen from within the ranks of the conquered and now secretly plot a coup. Even from outside of the kingdom of Uran, house Ryeic has begun to push against the Uranians. Ryeic seeks both food for his people during the harsh winter months and revenge for the murder of his son-in-law. Whether by diplomacy or strength of arms, conflict will erupt.

Out of this turmoil, you will rise to power and fame. But how, and by what means will you take the glory you are destined for? Born a noble, the people all look to you as their savior. To abandon their cause is to abandon your past, your future, and your legacy. Your struggle, though, is one of internal pain. You have yet to face up to life, yet to make any decisions of consequence. But now is your time. Throw down the indecision of your youth.

You can see three paths in front of you, each one leading towards greatness. But you can choose only one. Will you seek a lasting peace via diplomacy and the church? Will you take to the battlefield and vanquish your enemies? Will you find love in the ranks of the dissenters? Or is there another way? These are only a sampling of the choices your character may have to face. Each character is charged with his own set of choices, personal to him or her.

What will you give up? What will you grab hold of? How will you settle the war in Uran? And how will you live with the consequences of your actions?

Everybody is welcome. I don't care if you've never heard of Hero's Banner before. Come give it a try. It's a grim fantasy game about the struggle to make a life-defining decision in a world filled with expectations and pressure. Who can't relate to that?[/bq]
1. rvalle
2. Nev the Deranged
3. William Ronald
4. pvt. patterson
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 3: *Minis Open Table*, Sqwonk
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/minis.jpg[/imager]Brush up on your skills and commiserate with your gaming peers over a nice bottle of Reaper paint. You're welcome to bring your own supplies or share what's at the table.[/bq]
1. Kid Charlemagne
2. KnidVermicious
3. Shadowbane2
4.  
5. 
6. 

Game 4: *Ill Made Graves*, _D&D 3.5_, buzz
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]The mighty dragon Oroshar lies dead, as does the barbarian king who slew him. Yet the dragon's spirit does not rest quietly. His wrath lingers in one of the teeth lodged in the dead king's corpse, awaiting only the caress of the funeral pyre to awaken into something far worse than a dragon of flesh and bone.[/bq]
1. spacepirat3
2. Gwen110
3. Yort
4. bigznak
5. 
6.

Game 5: *The Taking of Giant's Reach*, _D&D 3.5_, Mark CMG (private room)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]Someone or something has taken up residence in the abandoned dwarven outpost known as Giant's Reach. Its proximity to the coastal town of Culwain's Coves, the lynchpin to trade between the Kingdom of Toeffrus with the Empire of Álfheim, require it be investigated and cleansed of any evil. You must not fail.

This is an original d20/OGL adventure from Creative Mountain Games that has yet to be published for up to six 9th-level pre-generated characters. Experience with characters of this level required as it is a difficult adventure. TPK is possible.[/bq]
1. pucky
2. Vyvyan Basterd
3. Vyvyan Basterd's wife
4. Dogreboy
5. socpsychguy
6. Cyberknight
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 6: *Pumpkin Patch Panic!*
_Ghostbusters RPG_
TracerBullet42
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/ghostbusters.jpg[/imager]Halloween Night -- when ghosts and spirts walk the earth in search of a Really Good Time. It's usually a busy night for the Ghostbusters as they get to deal with all kinds of paranormal perturbances. But this year ... things are going to be different. Now an ancient horror is rising from an unsuspecting pumpkin patch with one goal in mind -- perpetual Halloween, the holiday that lasts forever!

Pumpkin Patch Panic is an adventure for up to six busters of ghosts. It uses West End's D6 Ghostbusters system. It is extremely easy to learn, so no experience is necessary. Characters will be created at the beginning of the session. (Again, extremely easy.)

And I promise we won't run late and miss lunch or your money back![/bq]
1. Reidzilla
2. waterdhavian
3. Sharraunna
4. Nazriel
5. Barendd Nobeard
6. Trevalon Moonleirion
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

[h3]Slot 2 - 4:00pm[/h3]
Game 1: *Fires Over Omac*
Burning Empires
buzz (table by whiteboard)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/be.jpg[/imager]Omac is an inhospitable planetoid-sized hunk of ice orbiting S-421, the Kodiak System. No one would ever want to go or live there, if it weren't thickly veined with the precious ore Coltain, an essential element in the manufacture of Distortion Drives and thus vital to interstellar trade. So vital, in fact, that Baron Zdrajca must capture and secure her before his fleet can move on to higher profile targets. The hitch? Omac must be captured intact. She cannot be bombarded. She must be assaulted. A simple matter, usually, but Omac is peopled by a Kerrn anarchist syndicate and they have risen against the Baron. Now it's bloody fighting, poorly armed anarchists against the imperial assault troops.

You're playing the anarchists. Can you win this desperate fight to save your world and preserve your people's freedom? Or will Omac fall and your people be enslaved?

Buring Empires is Luke Crane's latest project—a mix of Chris Moeller's brilliant comic fiction, The Iron Empires, and Luke's own award-winning system, The Burning Wheel. This is a science fiction game like none other. Come and explore the mechanics that allow you to play out impassioned arguments and blazing firefights while simultaneously using macro maneuvers to determine the fate of your world.

No previous experience with _Burning Empires_ or _Burning Wheel_ is required. Beginners are welcome.[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. Tim C Koppang
3. petenik
4. 

Game 2: *The Staff of the Seven Winds*, _D&D/Arcana Evolved_, William Ronald
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/ae.jpg[/imager]You and your allies have been asked to retrieve the Staff of the Seven Winds from its resting place. In the past, your allies have helped retrieve other ancient items in your efforts to help fight a war against a red dragon and its minions. Can you recover the Staff of the Seven Winds before your enemies do so? An adventure for 11th level pre-generated characters drawn from the D&D 3.5 rules and Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved.

This event is designed for six players (with room for additional players). No prior experience with Arcana Evolved is required, just a basic knowledge of the D20 of D&D 3.0 or 3.5 rules. (Explantion of any of the rules will be provided as needed.)[/bq]
1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Vyvyan Basterd's wife
3. Dogreboy
4. Cyberknight
5. Shadowbane2
6.

Game 3: *Gaming Open Table*, Mark CMG
[bq][imager]http://static.flickr.com/70/159593348_807eeb8b8d_s.jpg[/imager]"I can either run an open adventure if the turnout warrants it or we can use it for board games or even something else. I think thalmin had Zombies and I have a couple of other games I can bring, like RuneBound and Tom Jolly's Camelot. Leave it without sign up seats, though, as I think it would be best just to have it as a less formal affair, if we can."[/bq]
Open seating!


Game 4: *The Unlucky Dragon*, Feng Shui Trevalon Moonleirion
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/feng.jpg[/imager]A creaky old tour bus picking you up and getting you out of the driving rain in San Francisco's Chinatown is by far the best thing to happen to you today. To say that you've been down on your luck lately is a pretty big understatement, but perhaps a ride with the Lucky Dragon Tour Company to the driver's restaurant will bring you some luck. But why do you feel like you're being watched? What was that out of the corner of your eye? And why are so many people dressed in black today?

You aren't the only people headed for the Lucky Dragon, and it seems that there's more than meets the eye to this restaurant.

Come join the fun as a cast of six action movie stereotypes perform stunts that would make Jet Li blush in a quest to stop an evil sorceror from obtaining the final piece of a deadly artifact. Feng Shui is a rediculously simple game system, so beginners are more than welcome. Bring two differently colored six-sided dice, a pencil, and your imagination. The wilder the stunts, the more fun it is for everyone.

And remember, the worst thing that can happen to you in Feng Shui isn't death... It's looking bad.[/bq]
1. Pbartender
2. Yort
3. BOZ
4. 
5. 
6. 

Game 5: *Jupiter City #5: Trick or Treat?*, _M&M2e_, Reidzilla (table by the door)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/mm.jpg[/imager]Holy Halloween hijinks heroes! The populace of Jupiter City have been transformed into monsters! Its up to you to figure out who done it, how, and why before the city is destroyed by its fair citiens! And remember, each creature you pummel might be your neighbor!

This event is for 6 players. No experience necessary. Rules taught. Bribes accepted. Just bring a single d20 and an appetite for a heaping helping of hero action![/bq]
1. waterdhavian
2. Sharraunna
3. Nazriel
4. ken-ichi
5. Kelleris
6. pvt. patterson
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 6: *Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special*, _D&D 3.5_, TracerBullet42 (private room)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]It has been nearly three months since our band of heroes attended King Dagmar's wedding and stopped the evil necromancer (in quite an impressive fashion, no less), saving the kingdom from certain doom. Dagmar, for good reason, was extremely grateful and provided very charitable gifts to all those involved.

One gift, in particular, was especially loved. The gift of land. Land upon which a wonderful restaurant could be built! It is now time for the grand opening of the Tonga Room, and Wilimac and Bilimac Harbuckle have their hands full getting everything together for the big day.

Naturally, the whole gang shows up in the crowd for opening night. And crowded it is. Word of the culinary expertise and heroic stories has drawn in people from every direction. But what happens when a rich nobleman from the "savage north" shows up with an offer and a promise of magic more powerful than anything they've ever seen? Will the gang take him up on it? (Of course they will.) Are there strings attached? (Of course there are.) Is it worth it? (One would hope so.)

Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special is a D&D 3.5 adventure that follows up on the previous gamedays "The Runaway Bride" and "The King's Wedding Day (Or Should I Say Deadding Day...Is that McBain-y Enough For You?)" though it is not necessary for you to have played in them. This adventure is designed with love and care for up to six players (although there will be eight characters to choose from). We will be using some of the alternate rules from Unearthed Arcana, including the facing rules. (Don't worry, they're easy, and I'm not an ogre about it.) No previous experience is necessary, as I can teach you the rules as we play. Just bring some dice and a willingness to have a little fun.

"... and be at the last table still playing at the end of the night while everone else is waiting to close up!" -rvalle[/bq]
1. rvalle
2. rvalle's buddy
3. spacepirat3
4. Dauphine
5. gperez1234
6. bigznak
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

Game 7: *Crisis In Fruitdale, SD*
Supers, Inc _(Iridium Lite)_
HinterWelt (a.k.a. Bill Corrie, the author!)
[bq][IMaGer]http://www.hinterwelt.com/images/supers/SupersCoverfront200.gif[/IMaGer] 
[IMaGel]http://www.hinterwelt.com/images/IridiumLiteRound90.gif[/IMaGel]Contact has been lost with the Dan Leiss Air Force Base that was performing research on an alternative Genesis Serum. The base is located just outside the small community of Fruitdale, SD. The cover story is in place and as operatives of the M.A.S. (Meta-human Administration Services) your team is being sent into to investigate and neutralize the situation. Only with your unique combination of training, powers and resources will this nightmare be brought to an end. It is up to you and your team now!

This game uses the Iridium Lite System. I will have 6 pregenned characters, large color maps and the adventure. ILS is a SKILL + STAT + APTITUDE system which then gives you a target number to roll under. It is quick to pick up and run with. You will need a full set of dice.[/bq]
1. Barendd Nobeard
2. socpsychguy
3. Rakur
4.  
5. 
6.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Help promote Gameday XV*

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/poster.jpg[/imager]Want to help spread the word about Chicago Gameday XV? Download a flyer, print it out, and pass it around your local area. As always, act responsibly, please. 

Chicago Gameday XV promo flyer (.pdf, 519 KB)


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Food and beverages at Gameday*

All of us here at Chicago Gameday HQ encourage attendees and GMs to *partake in Games Plus' vast assortment of soda, snacks, and candy*. Your purchase helps support our desire to not get booted out of the gaming room.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 26, 2006)

Sign me up for the following please.

Slot 1: Game 1: The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread, Iron Heroes d20 w/ Skull & Bones d20, Pbartender

Slot 2: Game 1: Fires Over Omac, Burning Empires, buzz


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the following please.
> Slot 1: Game 1: The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread, Iron Heroes d20 w/ Skull & Bones d20, Pbartender
> Slot 2: Game 1: Fires Over Omac, Burning Empires, buzz



Done!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 26, 2006)

Buzz, please sign me up for some proton stream-crossing good times. I love the smell of phantasms in the morning. It smells like Jell-O.





If you haven't guessed, I'd like to play Ghostbusters.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Buzz, please sign me up for some proton stream-crossing good times. I love the smell of phantasms in the morning. It smells like Jell-O.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, my friend...

But can you tell me what's on the card I'm holding?


----------



## waterdhavian (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Buzz, sign me up for Slot 1, Game 6 and Slot 2, Game 5.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, sign me up for Slot 1, Game 6



Oooh, that's me too!  Welcome aboard!  Prepare to get slimed!

Buzz, you can go ahead and put me down for breakfast...even though it's not at the delicious Mr. A's restaurant...


----------



## waterdhavian (Sep 26, 2006)

Tracer if i dont get slimed theres something seriously wrong!     Looking forward to it!


----------



## Beachbaker (Sep 26, 2006)

BeachBaker for Morning Game 1: Iron Heroes vs Isle of Dread please.

And Afternoon Game 2 Feng Shui 

Are any miniature painting sessions going to be added?


----------



## Sharraunna (Sep 26, 2006)

Please sign me up for Ghost Toasties (Game 6) in the morning, and Trick or Treating in Jupiter City in the afternoon (Game 5).


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 26, 2006)

Please sign me up for...

Slot 1, Game 6: Ghost Toasties

&

Slot 2, Game 5: Jupiter City.

Looks like I'm hanging out with Reidzilla and Waterdhavian all day, heh. 


P.S. Tracer:  Will there be any twinkies?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Ghost Toasties (Game 6) in the morning, and Trick or Treating in Jupiter City in the afternoon (Game 5).



Welcome aboard!



			
				Nazriel said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for...
> 
> Slot 1, Game 6: Ghost Toasties
> 
> P.S. Tracer: Will there be any twinkies?



Now there will be...and welcome aboard!

Man...four signups in just a few hours!

[Sally Field]_You love me!  You really love me!_[/Sally Field]


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> ...first post with pictures of rules books and such...



Dude...sign-up thread looks really nice like that.


----------



## rvalle (Sep 26, 2006)

Tally-Hoooooo!

Sign me up for slot 1 game 2.

Sign me and a friend up for slot 2 game 6. I'll try to get him to show up here and post.

rv


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 26, 2006)

Game 1: The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread, Iron Heroes d20 w/ Skull & Bones d20, Pbartender

Game 1: Fires Over Omac, Burning Empires, buzz

I'd like to be signed up for these two slots please.


----------



## francisca (Sep 26, 2006)

Iron Heroes vs. Isle of Dread, please.


----------



## AstroCat (Sep 26, 2006)

Please sign me up for:

Slot 1: Game 1: The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread, Iron Heroes d20 w/ Skull & Bones d20, Pbartender

Thanks!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 26, 2006)

Buzz:

Please sign me up for

(0) Breakfast
(1) Ghostbusters
(2) Crisis In Fruitdale, SD


Thanks!


Kent


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 26, 2006)

Sign me up for the painting table in the morning...  Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Woah! Added sign-ups for Reidzilla, waterdhavian, TracerBullet42, Beachbaker, Sharraunna, Nazriel, rvalle, JoeGKushner, francisca, and AstroCat.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Added sign-ups for Barendd Nobeard and Kid Charlemagne!

Iron Heroes and Ghostbusters are goin' like hotcakes.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Dude...sign-up thread looks really nice like that.



Thanks! I figured it spiffs up the look and gives some visual cues; it's a long post to hunt through.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Sep 26, 2006)

Please sign me up for the morning miniature painting session.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Added sign-up for KnidVermicious.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 26, 2006)

AUGH. You mean there's even more I want to play in the morning now?!

Curse you, cruel Gameday, curse you!  IH is ever so much fun, but a ghostbusters RPG?  And a D&D game with one of my DMing inspirations? BLAST!  I think I'll have to let someone else get a sample of the badassery that is IH this time around....so that leaves GB and Mark's game.... hrmrmrrhrrhmmmm.....

*Okay. The time has come. What I want, in order of preference (in case some speedy devil beats me to posting)

1. Slot 1, Game 6: Ghost Toasties

2. Slot 1, Game 5: The Taking of Giant's Reach*

buzz, the sign-up post? very hawt. i dig the images, majorly.


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: Twinkies 







			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Now there will be...and welcome aboard!




Excellent!  Now we have a visual reference for how much psychokinetic energy is normal for the Mount Prospect area.

Post Edit:  With Trev signed up for it, Ghost Toasties has just reached 6 sign-ups! (Full)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Tally-Hoooooo!
> 
> Sign me and a friend up for slot 2 game 6. I'll try to get him to show up here and post.
> 
> rv



Welcome back.  Wilimac says, "Hi...oooh, shiny!"



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for
> (1) Ghostbusters



Sweet...welcome aboard, Kent.  Don't forget your ticket!



			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Okay. The time has come. What I want, in order of preference (in case some speedy devil beats me to posting)
> 
> 1. Slot 1, Game 6: Ghost Toasties



Welcome aboard, Trev.

Geez, that filled up fast.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Added sign-up for Trevalon Moonleirion.

TB42, you win the coveted _First Event What Got Full_ award. Congratulations!


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 26, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Curse you, cruel Gameday, curse you!  IH is ever so much fun, but a ghostbusters RPG?




I can hardly blame you for that...  I was having a hard time deciding between Ghostbusters and Feng Shui until TB moved the Ghostbusters game to the morning slot.

Now I'm going to have to brush up on my bad accents and Big Trouble in Little China quotes.

Sign me up for Breakfast and Feng Shui, please, Buzz.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I can hardly blame you for that...  I was having a hard time deciding between Ghostbusters and Feng Shui until TB moved the Ghostbusters game to the morning slot.



You're welcome...

That's TracerBullet42...making your decisions for you since...well...a few days ago.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> TB42, you win the coveted _First Event What Got Full_ award. Congratulations!



_Yee haw!_


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Breakfast and Feng Shui, please, Buzz.



Done!



			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> buzz, the sign-up post? very hawt. i dig the images, majorly.



Thanks, mon!


----------



## Thorindale (Sep 26, 2006)

Please, please sign me up for Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread.
Thanks


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Thorindale said:
			
		

> Please, please sign me up for Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread.
> Thanks



Done!

Pbartedner, your event just filled up.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 26, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard, my friend...
> 
> But can you tell me what's on the card I'm holding?




Hmmmm... I am going to guess that it is the minor death card from the deck of many things. 

Do I get Jell-O if I win? I'm kinda like a Jell-O elemental as it is...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... I am going to guess that it is the minor death card from the deck of many things.
> 
> Do I get Jell-O if I win? I'm kinda like a Jell-O elemental as it is...



I'm sorry...this just isn't your day.  _*electro-shocks Reidzilla_

You were supposed to say, "I don't know...a couple of wavy lines?"  Go watch the first five minutes of Ghostbusters again...

But I forgive you.


----------



## pucky (Sep 26, 2006)

*Sign me up!*

Please sign me up for the Taking of Giant's Reach (slot 1, game 5).  I'm anxious to get out from behind the screen and play (a dwarf perhaps?).  See you all at breakfast!


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

pucky said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for the Taking of Giant's Reach (slot 1, game 5).  I'm anxious to get out from behind the screen and play (a dwarf perhaps?).  See you all at breakfast!



Done!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Sep 26, 2006)

Please sign my wife and me up for The Taking of Giant's Reach (slot 1, game 5) and The Staff of the Seven Winds (slot 2, game 2).

Thanks,

Kelly J.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 26, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I can hardly blame you for that...  I was having a hard time deciding between Ghostbusters and Feng Shui until TB moved the Ghostbusters game to the morning slot.
> 
> Now I'm going to have to brush up on my bad accents and Big Trouble in Little China quotes.
> 
> Sign me up for Breakfast and Feng Shui, please, Buzz.





OMG. I better give one or more of the characters accents. (You have no idea how sickeningly tempted I was for a moment to scratch one of the characters I have already and make them a Miss Cleo clone. I think the temptation passed though.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just dropped off a bunch of the flyers at our Mecca, Games Plus.

*IN COLOR!*


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Please sign my wife and me up for The Taking of Giant's Reach (slot 1, game 5) and The Staff of the Seven Winds (slot 2, game 2).



Done! Bonus points for the _Young Ones_ avatar.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just dropped off a bunch of the flyers at our Mecca, Games Plus.
> 
> *IN COLOR!*



TB, I hereby officially grant you Improved Initiative for when the GMs are rolling for their prize pics.

Booyah!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> TB, I hereby officially grant you Improved Initiative for when the GMs are rolling for their prize pics.
> 
> Booyah!



Sweet...that means I'll go on 5!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Sep 26, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done! Bonus points for the _Young Ones_ avatar.




Great! Maybe I'll beat Footlights College Oxbridge at University Challenge this time round.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 26, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> OMG. I better give one or more of the characters accents. (You have no idea how sickeningly tempted I was for a moment to scratch one of the characters I have already and make them a Miss Cleo clone. I think the temptation passed though.)




You see...  I was thinking something more along the lines of Victor Wong...  or Mako...  or maybe Par Morita...   

Hey, what more can a guy ask for? ... Oh, a six-demon bag!


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Great! Maybe I'll beat Footlights College Oxbridge at University Challenge this time round.



Travelling music!

[sblock]







			
				Motorhead said:
			
		

> If you like to gamble, I tell you I'm your man,
> 
> You win some, lose some, all the same to me,
> 
> ...



[/sblock]


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Sep 26, 2006)

*Signup for Hero's Banner*

Hey. Sign me up for that second to last Hero's Banner slot. I just picked up my copy and am psyched to try it out. (Slot 1, Game 2)

 Also, I've flipped through Burning Empires but not read it. Is that enough to play, or is it too complicated to learn on the fly?  I could go with either that or Supers, Inc... not sure which, and that could be the deciding factor, so let me know.

 Thanks!

  N.


----------



## Dogreboy (Sep 26, 2006)

*adding more*

Please sign me up for The Taking of Giant's Reach (slot 1, game 5) and The Staff of the Seven Winds (slot 2, game 2).


----------



## socpsychguy (Sep 26, 2006)

*Add please*

Can I get Taking of G for the first slot and Crisis in Fruitdale in the second?  

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Added sign-ups for Nev the Deranged, Dogreboy, and socpsychguy. Woo!


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Also, I've flipped through Burning Empires but not read it. Is that enough to play, or is it too complicated to learn on the fly?  I could go with either that or Supers, Inc... not sure which, and that could be the deciding factor, so let me know.



No previous experience is necessary, Nev. If you've ever played _Burning Wheel_, you're in an even better position.

Of course, _Supers, Inc._ will probably rawk, too, so you're good with either choice. Let us know!


----------



## HinterWelt (Sep 26, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> No previous experience is necessary, Nev. If you've ever played _Burning Wheel_, you're in an even better position.
> 
> Of course, _Supers, Inc._ will probably rawk, too, so you're good with either choice. Let us know!



Just an aside to the poster in the terms of info on Supers Inc. It uses our Iridium Lite and has everything right on the sheet. The complex parts would be hit locations (don't wince  ). Combat is three steps: Roll for init, Roll to hit, and Roll for location. Skills are calculated on the sheet and give you a target number that you must roll under on a d20. I have had no problems with newbies to veteran gamers picking the system up quick.

As for Burning Empires, can't help there. I have only heard a very small amount about it.

Bill


----------



## spacepirat3 (Sep 27, 2006)

Please sign me up for:

Slot 1
Game 4: The WolfRiders, D&D 3.5, Redwind

and 

Slot 2
Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room)

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Added sign-up for spacepirat3!


----------



## Cyberknight (Sep 27, 2006)

Please sign me up for 
The Taking of Giant's Reach (slot 1, game 5) 
The Staff of the Seven Winds (slot 2, game 2)

Troy


----------



## Dauphine (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm in for:

Slot 2 Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 

Thank ya thank ya


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Sep 27, 2006)

*Signup for Burning Empires*

Hokay, it was a tough choice, but I'm gonna go with Burning Empires, since I am well enough acquainted with Luke to know he's awesome, but not well enough acquainted with his games to know why *they're* awesome, and it seems like I should fix that.

 So, sign me up for Burning Empires, Slot 2, Game 1.

 Good luck with the Supers thing, that sounds cool too.


----------



## Ninjacat (Sep 27, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> OMG. I better give one or more of the characters accents. (You have no idea how sickeningly tempted I was for a moment to scratch one of the characters I have already and make them a Miss Cleo clone. I think the temptation passed though.)




Ahhh, but if you *DID*, would she be able to _transform_??

*dies laughing*

Maaaaybe it's best if that temptation passed. ..Maybe.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2006)

spacepirat3 said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for:
> Slot 2
> Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room)
> 
> Thanks



Oooh, a space pirate on board!  Sweet!  Welcome!



			
				Dauphine said:
			
		

> I'm in for:
> 
> Slot 2 Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42
> 
> Thank ya thank ya



Ya welcome ya welcome.  And welcome to the boards!


----------



## Gwen110 (Sep 27, 2006)

Game 4: The WolfRiders, D&D 3.5, Redwind

The Princess Guk-Guk of your Oak Stump Clan has been taken by the rival Yellow Bear Claw clan and you must get her back.

As the lone survivors of the Clan war of the Rock you have been given warrior status and wolves. Save the princess and you may gain the fearsome rank of WorgRider!

1. spacepirat3
2. 
3. 
4.

Please sign me up for this game.  also, tell the DM I am new at D&D.

Gwen


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Buzz...

Please change the following bit in my game description...



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> [bq]Download the character sheets (.doc, 1.87MB) _~Please excuse the delay while the pre-generated characters are Skull & Bones-ified. In the meantime, feel free to peruse the pre-generated characters from our previous episode, The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain. Thank you for your patience._[/bq]




to...



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> [bq]Download the Pre-generated Character Sheets (.doc, 2.0 MB), and an Iron Heroes Primer (.doc, 66 kB).[/bq]




Thanks.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 27, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Sweet...welcome aboard, Kent.  Don't forget your ticket!




Just for that, you get four hours of me (poorly) imitating Bill Murray!


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Added sign-ups for Cyberknight, Dauphine, Nev the Deranged, and Gwen110. 

Mark, your morning D&D game is now full.


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz...
> 
> Please change the following bit in my game description...



Done.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, Buzz

Sign me up for Slot 0, Breakfast and in Slot 1, sign me up for Game 2: Hero's Banner.

Also, Buzz, maybe we can have a few borard or card games on the side for those whose events wrap up early.


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Gwen110 said:
			
		

> also, tell the DM I am new at D&D.



Should be no problem, Gwen110.

Redwind: take note of the above.


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Slot 0, Breakfast and in Slot 1, sign me up for Game 2: Hero's Banner.



Done!

Wow, the morning slot events are all full, save for WolfRiders and the minis table. That's what I like to see.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, Buzz, maybe we can have a few borard or card games on the side for those whose events wrap up early.



Sure! And don't forget the joyful pastime of shopping.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Sep 27, 2006)

Buzz,

If there's still room, sign me up for your Burning Empires game. Thanks!


----------



## ken-ichi (Sep 27, 2006)

Please sign me up for Slot 2) Game 5: Jupiter City #5 Trick or Treat?

I have been wanting to try out M&M for a while.
I am going to try and weasel my way out of my morning obligations before I take up a morning slot.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2006)

ken-ichi said:
			
		

> I am going to try and weasel my way out of my morning obligations before I take up a morning slot.



Good for you!  Weaseling out of things is what separates us from the animals.

Well, _except for the weasel_.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 27, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Just for that, you get four hours of me (poorly) imitating Bill Murray!




Mother pus bucket.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Mother pus bucket.



Ok, now I'm not one to put "lol" or "roflmao" or anything like that.

But you, my friend, have made me laugh out loud just now.  Thank you.


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> If there's still room, sign me up for your Burning Empires game. Thanks!



Done! BE is now full.

Man... you, me, and Nev will be spending all day together.  Hehe.


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

ken-ichi said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 2) Game 5: Jupiter City #5 Trick or Treat?
> 
> I have been wanting to try out M&M for a while.



Done! Welcome aboard, ken-ichi-san.



			
				ken-ichi said:
			
		

> I am going to try and weasel my way out of my morning obligations before I take up a morning slot.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel


----------



## Redwind (Sep 27, 2006)

Please sign me up for this game.  also, tell the DM I am new at D&D.

Gwen[/QUOTE]


No problem, noted.


----------



## Redwind (Sep 27, 2006)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for:


Slot 2

Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room)

moo


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2006)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign me up for:
> 
> ...



hehehe...so much for "I don't know if I'm going to stick around for the afternoon...things are picking up at work and I may need the free time."

Well, I'm glad you on board again.  Welcome!


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 27, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> But you, my friend, have made me laugh out loud just now.  Thank you.




Which is exactly why you should join my regular
*IRON HEROES*
game, Sundays in Batavia, starting this fall!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Which is exactly why you should join my regular
> *IRON HEROES*
> game, Sundays in Batavia, starting this fall!



Every sunday?  What time?  You may be able to twist my arm...


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for:
> Slot 2
> Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room)



Done!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 27, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Which is exactly why you should join my regular
> *IRON HEROES*
> game, Sundays in Batavia, starting this fall!




Damnit. Champaign is very far away from Batavia.

Only two for Feng Shui?  It's bunches of fun, I promise!


----------



## pucky (Sep 27, 2006)

*Support your Local Game Store*

If I can just jump up on a soapbox for a minute...  ugh (it's harder every year)...

Attention all fellow GameDay participants:

Please support Games Plus on Game Day.  It goes without saying that without a local game store, it would be really hard to pull something like this together.  I'm not affiliated with Games Plus, but I've been shopping there since I was riding my bike across town to their old location on the other side of the tracks.  They're a great bunch of people, but they do run a business.  I can only imagine how hard it is to run a game store in an era of on-line discount stores and mega-chain booksellers.  Let's all make a commitment to buy something - a die (who doesn't need more dice?), a soda, a candy bar, something.  This way, hopefully, they will see us as more than just fellow gamers, they will see us as good customers.  It's a great store, run by a great group of fellow gamers.  

Let's rally together and show them our appreciation.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 27, 2006)

pucky said:
			
		

> If I can just jump up on a soapbox for a minute...  ugh (it's harder every year)...
> 
> Attention all fellow GameDay participants:
> 
> ...





quoted. for. truth. 

I've made it a habit to buy at least one thing there every gameday, whether it's dice or a book from a game that I'm playing in and absolutely love.  (My Feng Shui book is a direct result of playing in a game run by Piratecat at one of the first gamedays--halfway into the game I went into the store and bought a copy of the book, the GM screen, and some adventures.)


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 27, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Every sunday?  What time?  You may be able to twist my arm...




Every other sunday evening...  Our group generally plays two games at once on alternating sundays.  Right now we're finishing up a D&D homebrew and a Stars Wars/Spycraft game.

Pretty soon, it'll switch to an Iron Heroes (Dark Harbor) homebrew, and D&D Red Hand of Doom.

Send me an email...  MWDomeier[at]hotmail[dot]com, if your interested.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Every other sunday evening...  Our group generally plays two games at once on alternating sundays.  Right now we're finishing up a D&D homebrew and a Stars Wars/Spycraft game.
> 
> Pretty soon, it'll switch to an Iron Heroes (Dark Harbor) homebrew, and D&D Red Hand of Doom.
> 
> Send me an email...  MWDomeier[at]hotmail[dot]com, if your interested.



I tried sending an email.  No luck.  Delivery failure.  "mailbox unavailable."  You can email me at TracerBullet42 at gmail dot com if you like...


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 27, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I tried sending an email.  No luck.  Delivery failure.  "mailbox unavailable."  You can email me at TracerBullet42 at gmail dot com if you like...





Woops...  Stupid brain-fart...

MWDomeier[at]_gmail_[dot]com


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Woops...  Stupid brain-fart...
> 
> MWDomeier[at]_gmail_[dot]com



Ahh...so that's what that smell is...  

email sent.


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

pucky said:
			
		

> Let's rally together and show them our appreciation.



A worthy sentiment, pucky. 

As I mentioned in post #3, don't feel like you have to buy game swag in order to show your GP love. Soda, chips, and candy are only a coupla' bucks. Barring when you go out for lunch, we here at Gameday HQ (okay, me) recommend buying your snacks on the premises.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> A worthy sentiment, pucky.
> 
> As I mentioned in post #3, don't feel like you have to buy game swag in order to show your GP love. Soda, chips, and candy are only a coupla' bucks. Barring when you go out for lunch, we here at Gameday HQ (okay, me) recommend buying your snacks on the premises.



And don't forget that you can buy snacks and such for your GM, too...

_What?_


----------



## pucky (Sep 27, 2006)

*Buying snacks for your GM*

Would those be considered DM modifiers?  If so, does that result in a +2 and would that stack with other modifiers (synergy, etc...)?



			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> And don't forget that you can buy snacks and such for your GM, too...
> 
> _What?_


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Sep 28, 2006)

I will probably show up for breakfast, too, if signing up for that is actually important.

 N.


----------



## HinterWelt (Sep 28, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> All of us here at Chicago Gameday HQ encourage attendees and GMs to *partake in Games Plus' vast assortment of soda, snacks, and candy*. Your purchase helps support our desire to not get booted out of the gaming room.



Along these lines...do they have bottled water? I really cannot have soda...Sorry.

Bill


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2006)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Along these lines...do they have bottled water? I really cannot have soda...Sorry.



Yup. Both bottled water for sale and a water cooler for free.


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2006)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> I will probably show up for breakfast, too, if signing up for that is actually important.



Of course it's important!

Okay, it's not really important, but I signed you up anyway.


----------



## Shadowbane2 (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's mine:

Slot 0: Breakfast
Slot 1: Game 3
Slot 2: Game 2


----------



## rvalle (Sep 28, 2006)

I should be able to show up early for what is becoming traditional pre-cleaning and pop machine filling help.

rv


----------



## Redwind (Sep 28, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> hehehe...so much for "I don't know if I'm going to stick around for the afternoon...things are picking up at work and I may need the free time."
> 
> Well, I'm glad you on board again.  Welcome!





My breakfast kicked in an I felt better.  So I figured, why not.


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2006)

Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> Slot 0: Breakfast
> Slot 1: Game 3
> Slot 2: Game 2



Done!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 28, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> And don't forget that you can buy snacks and such for your GM, too...
> 
> _What?_



 Listen, bub, you'll be lucky to get a bag of Sta-Puff marshmellows from me!


----------



## gperez1234 (Sep 28, 2006)

*game day*

please sign me up for game 6. George Perez

thanks


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 28, 2006)

pucky said:
			
		

> Would those be considered DM modifiers?  If so, does that result in a +2 and would that stack with other modifiers (synergy, etc...)?



Well, in my game it surely will!

For what it's worth, Oatmeal Creme Pies are worth a +5...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 28, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Listen, bub, you'll be lucky to get a bag of Sta-Puff marshmellows from me!



No no no...my name is spelled Rob, not bub.  (I still haven't forgotten your spelling-nazi ways.)

I was sharing stories of our ride home from Gen Con with Curt, Mark, and John over at Games Plus tonight...

They failed to see why dramatic reading from "_the book that shall not be named_" would make for an enjoyable ride home...

They just don't get it.

By the way...the internet is great ___ ____. (I suddenly had Avenue Q stuck in my head...also part of the ride home.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 28, 2006)

gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for game 6. George Perez
> 
> thanks



Hello again, George!  Welcome back!  We missed you last time!

Just a heads up to Buzz...if the afternoon slots fill up, I can add two more seats to my game.  Let's leave it at six for now, but things seem to be filling up quickly and I can add a seat or two if need be.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 28, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I was sharing stories of our ride home from Gen Con with Curt, Mark, and John over at Games Plus tonight...
> 
> They failed to see why dramatic reading from "_the book that shall not be named_" would make for an enjoyable ride home...
> 
> They just don't get it.




Not _getting_ it and not *wanting* it ... two different things, Bro.


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2006)

gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for game 6. George Perez



Done! I'm assuming you mean the afternoon Game 6.


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just a heads up to Buzz...if the afternoon slots fill up, I can add two more seats to my game.  Let's leave it at six for now, but things seem to be filling up quickly and I can add a seat or two if need be.



Noted, TB. 

I think the initial mad rush is over. We've got 5 seats open in the morning and 17 open in the afternoon. If we can fill all of those in the next 22 days, I'll be happy.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 29, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Mark (. . .) over at Games Plus tonight...





I grabbed a few of the posters that Buzz made and TB42 had printed (they look great, btw!) and will take them with me while I run around over the next couple of weeks.  I think I should be able to find a few places for them.  Other people who stop in can grab a couple, too, and put them up in appropriate places.  There's a stack just inside Games Plus front door.  If you wind up taking the last of them, be sure to mention it in this thread and maybe more can be made if there is time.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Noted, TB.
> 
> I think the initial mad rush is over. We've got 5 seats open in the morning and 17 open in the afternoon. If we can fill all of those in the next 22 days, I'll be happy.




And I can always do double duty keeping an eye on the minis table and running a game, if the table next to the minis table can be used for that purpose.  It would be a d20/D&D 3.5 game.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I grabbed a few of the posters that Buzz made and TB42 had printed (they look great, btw!) and will take them with me while I run around over the next couple of weeks.  I think I should be able to find a few places for them.  Other people who stop in can grab a couple, too, and put them up in appropriate places.  There's a stack just inside Games Plus front door.  If you wind up taking the last of them, be sure to mention it in this thread and maybe more can be made if there is time.



Rock on, Mark! Thank you.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 29, 2006)

Due to other commitments, the very back tall table will not be available for the GameDay. Buzz, you do have seven tables reserved, plus the table on rollers in front of the Coke machines.


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 29, 2006)

Please sign me up for - 

Slot 2: Game 5: Jupiter City #5: Trick or Treat?, M&M2e, Reidzilla

Gracias!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 29, 2006)

If any of the players in my afternoon game, "Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pineapple Special," want a sneak peak at the characters...here's a little background on them...


----------



## Yort (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, fall asleep at the wheel and the world passes you by. The *entire* morning filled up? Props to the Gameday crew!

Anyways, sign me up for Game 4 of the afternoon session. Feng Shui: I see an untested game system that must be given a test run. If over the top action is called for, I'm ready to swing in on a rope, knife between my teeth. If not, I'll probably do it anyways.

I'm still planning on making the morning session, if only to lose myself in the sound of rolling dice. And if a random player "disappears" that morning, I'll be ready to step in. No questions asked. By anyone.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 29, 2006)

Excellent...fresh meat.....   


I mean!....Uh... er..... a new player!   

Rope swinging is EXACTLY what you need to be doing in Feng Shui, and more.  Really, the sky's the limit on stunts. I mean. The sample difficulty chart for action resolution has "Walk across the Grand Canyon on a trail of bullets" as a listing (albeit a very high one).  

The only preparation, if any, you need for a game of Feng Shui is to watch _Big Trouble in Little China_

Welcome to the game,  by the way


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2006)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for -
> 
> Slot 2: Game 5: Jupiter City #5: Trick or Treat?, M&M2e, Reidzilla
> 
> Gracias!



De nada! (I.e., Done!) Welcome to Gameday, Kelleris.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> Well, fall asleep at the wheel and the world passes you by. The *entire* morning filled up? Props to the Gameday crew!



There's still two seats in Game 4: The WolfRiders, FYI.

I am quite stunned that the morning filled up so fast. I shoulda stuck with the 7/6 split!



			
				Yort said:
			
		

> Anyways, sign me up for Game 4 of the afternoon session.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Due to other commitments, the very back tall table will not be available for the GameDay. Buzz, you do have seven tables reserved, plus the table on rollers in front of the Coke machines.



Understood. Thanks, thalmin!


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Understood. Thanks, thalmin!





Well. if a DM needs to drop out or no one signs up for the afternoon minis session, the offer I made to run a second D&D game stands.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 29, 2006)

Buzzo,

Can we start an alternate player list for _*Game 1: The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread*_ in case one of the scheduled gamers 
gets whacked 
errr..  has something that looks like an accident 
I mean... can't make it for some unknown reason? 

I'll be the first on that list. 

Otherwise, sign me up for  *Game 4: The WolfRiders*

Thanks


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 29, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Buzzo,
> 
> Can we start an alternate player list for _*Game 1: The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread*_ in case one of the scheduled gamers
> gets whacked
> ...




As honored as I am...  I can't say I condone that.

I don't want people signing up for another game, and then shifting to another at the last minute when a seat opens up in a different game.  The gameday has had problems with that in the past.  I, personally, have had to cancel a scheduled game in the past due to a lack of players, because they switched to a different game at the last minute.

With all the preparation that goes into planning and running a gameday game...  It royally sucks to have that happen, and I refuse to be cause for putting a fellow GM through that.

Sorry, Sir Brennan.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh, I completely understand... it was a tongue-in-cheek suggestion, anyway. If I was serious, I'd not sign up for another game precisely for the reasons you mention.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 29, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Oh, I completely understand... it was a tongue-in-cheek suggestion, anyway. If I was serious, I'd not sign up for another game precisely for the reasons you mention.




No problem...  hard to tell the tongue-in-cheekiness of messageboard posts sometimes...  

Either way, I didn't think it'd hurt to reiterate that stance.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Oh, I completely understand... it was a tongue-in-cheek suggestion, anyway. If I was serious, I'd not sign up for another game precisely for the reasons you mention.



I figured as much.  Regardless, I added some language to the OP that event-jumping is a no-no.

Oh, and you're signed up for WolfRiders.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Well. if a DM needs to drop out or no one signs up for the afternoon minis session, the offer I made to run a second D&D game stands.



Thanks, Mark! Let's give it another week or so and see if the afternoon minis event gets some sign-ups. If not, I'll take you up on your offer.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark! Let's give it another week or so and see if the afternoon minis event gets some sign-ups. If not, I'll take you up on your offer.




Okie doke.


----------



## Yort (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Buzz, 

Thanks for pointing out the obviously open game slots. As well as being slow, my vision seems to be fading. I'm old and getting older, fast. Just one more Gameday, Oh Great One, before taking me on that final TPK.

Anyways, sign me up for Game 4 in the morning session.


----------



## socpsychguy (Sep 30, 2006)

*Breakfast!*

Please put me down for breakfast as well, it wouldn't be gaming if I wasn't pigging out!


Paul


----------



## buzz (Sep 30, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> Thanks for pointing out the obviously open game slots. As well as being slow, my vision seems to be fading. I'm old and getting older, fast. Just one more Gameday, Oh Great One, before taking me on that final TPK.



Bah! You're a spring chicken! I'm 85! We used to have to sign up uphill... both ways! Bah!



			
				Yort said:
			
		

> Anyways, sign me up for Game 4 in the morning session.



Done.

Folks, the only seats left in the morning are for minis painting.


----------



## buzz (Sep 30, 2006)

socpsychguy said:
			
		

> Please put me down for breakfast as well, it wouldn't be gaming if I wasn't pigging out!



Done!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the obviously open game slots. As well as being slow, my vision seems to be fading. I'm old and getting older, fast. Just one more Gameday, Oh Great One, before taking me on that final TPK.
> 
> Anyways, sign me up for Game 4 in the morning session.



Go easy on Vinny, ok, Troy?

(Just kidding...stick it to him.)


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 1, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> (If you recognize that quote, I am truly sorry for you...)




Sweet, does that pity carry over as in-game bonuses for the Ghost Toasties game?   


Go go Gameplay Example from *The World of Synnibarr*


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 1, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Folks, the only seats left in the morning are for minis painting.




And if the morning painting table is cancelled due to lack of interest, Sqwonk has an open invitation to join us in the Giant's Reach game.


----------



## Rakur (Oct 1, 2006)

*Sign me up!*

Id like to participate in game 7, Crisis in Fruitdale. Also, I noticed pretty much everything in slow one is filled up. If someone is interested in starting something else up, Id be all for it. Anything would be cool.

Ryan


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 1, 2006)

What is going on with this gameday?! The morning mostly filled already? Sheesh. It's like these things are a good time or something.


----------



## bigznak (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like to sign up for

Game 2: The Staff of the Seven Winds, D&D/Arcana Evolved, William Ronald

in the second game slot at 4 p.m.

Is there any game that I can get into in the first game slot also???

Bigznak


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 1, 2006)

Question on the Ghost Toasties game. 

Will the players be required to come up with an amateur/cheesy commercial, in the tradition of the movies?

Also, there will be marshmallows.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 1, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Question on the Ghost Toasties game.
> 
> Will the players be required to come up with an amateur/cheesy commercial, in the tradition of the movies?
> 
> Also, there will be marshmallows.



Required?  No.  Encouraged?  You betcha!

Hmmm....I'm suddenly getting the feeling that I should scrap the module and make up my own GB story entirely....

We'll see how things develop.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 1, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Sweet, does that pity carry over as in-game bonuses for the Ghost Toasties game?
> 
> 
> Go go Gameplay Example from *The World of Synnibarr*



Sure...remind me on gameday and you can have one extra brownie point.

(And, yes, brownie points are an actual game mechanic in Ghostbusters.)


----------



## buzz (Oct 1, 2006)

Rakur, bigznak, you've been signed up for the afternoon games you requested. All we have left in the morning is the minis painting table, I'm afraid. But, hey, minis painting is fun! I never would have started doing it were it not for a Gameday seminar.

Granted, if any morning GMs would like to add a spot to their event, they are welcome to do so.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 2, 2006)

*cough* there's still plenty of room in the afternoon Feng Shui session *cough*

Though honestly, I'm sure I could run the game with the two people I had. I'm sure that'd work somehow.

But it is early yet.


----------



## LIAM (Oct 2, 2006)

*WOLFCON II - NOV 24 & 25, CHICAGO*

Hey there Boz,

Thanks for suggesting that I cross reference with your thread. For those of you in the Chicago area interested in doing some gaming Thanksgiving Weekend check out Wolfcon II. We will be giving away over $2000 dollars in door prizes. For more info check out the following link:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3097044#post3097044

or go to our website at: Http://www.wolfpackgamers.org 

Hope to see you all at Wolfcon!

Bill


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> And if the morning painting table is cancelled due to lack of interest, Sqwonk has an open invitation to join us in the Giant's Reach game.




Thanks Mark.  That's very nice.  But I look forward to sitting around, painting and talking to my old buds from Chicagoland.  

Anyway, There are a few folks signed up.


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2006)

*Breaking News!*

Everyone,

thalmin has been nice enough to remind me that we have another table available for the morning. If someone would like to run an event, we could add it to the morning slot. If you are interested in GM'ing an event, please post here or email me directly at buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com.

Now, please don't people start jumping out of events and whatnot. While we've seen a few people shut out of getting to play an event in the morning, they're not pounding down the doors... yet.  thalmin simply made me aware that the possibility is there for adding an event in the a.m.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 2, 2006)

Please remove me from both games.

I've had some real life issues pop up that won't be resolved in the next 6-8 weeks so no game day for me.

Some one roll the dice for me eh?


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I've had some real life issues pop up that won't be resolved in the next 6-8 weeks so no game day for me.



Teh suxx0rz! Sorry to hear it, Joe. 

Well, that opens up a spot in Pbartender's _Iron Heroes_ morning game and my _Burning Empires_ afternoon game.

Rakur, bigznak: first one to post gets the IH spot.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 2, 2006)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark.  That's very nice.  But I look forward to sitting around, painting and talking to my old buds from Chicagoland.
> 
> Anyway, There are a few folks signed up.





_Exxxxxxcellent . . ._


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 2, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Teh suxx0rz! Sorry to hear it, Joe.
> 
> Well, that opens up a spot in Pbartender's _Iron Heroes_ morning game and my _Burning Empires_ afternoon game.
> 
> Rakur, bigznak: first one to post gets the IH spot.




Ooh! Ooh! Me, me, me! (But then my wife would kill me for stranding her at another table.) Never mind.........


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 2, 2006)

Actually, ken-ichi told me he would skip his class if he could get a spot in the IH game.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 2, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Ooh! Ooh! Me, me, me! (But then my wife would kill me for stranding her at another table.) Never mind.........





_"Stranding her at another table"_, eh?  Fate worse than death . . .


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2006)

here's an update from me:

my grandmother was moved into an assisted living home earlier this year, so her condo was vacated.  the remaining furniture is being moved out on the 21st in the morning, and i volunteered to help.  on the bright side, she lived in buffalo grove, so when the moving is done, i can come right over to games plus.    i've cleared it with the Mrs., so for a change i can actually say i will most likely be there this time!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> _"Stranding her at another table"_, eh?  Fate worse than death . . .




Besides, I was actually glad that either IH or your slot was full because I don't think I would have been able to decide on my own.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 2, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Besides, I was actually glad that either IH or your slot was full because I don't think I would have been able to decide on my own.





You're only making it worse for yourself, Mister "NPC Class Player"


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> You're only making it worse for yourself, Mister "NPC Class Player"




 *Shutting up while I'm behind*


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 2, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> *Shutting up while I'm behind*





Kidding aside, I think this is going to be one of the best gameday events that I've run, ever.  I think you'll be quite pleased with the challenges you face in this game.  Experts I have consulted are already referring to the game as a potential humdinger.  That's fairly high on the Agony-to-Ecstasy scale of adventure funitude.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Kidding aside, I think this is going to be one of the best gameday events that I've run, ever.  I think you'll be quite pleased with the challenges you face in this game.  Experts I have consulted are already referring to the game as a potential humdinger.  That's fairly high on the Agony-to-Ecstasy scale of adventure funitude.




What I was trying to say (although it was out of context for those who don't know me yet) is that I have been dying to play Iron Heroes. At the same time, your game sounds really cool and I would have had a difficult decision to make between the two events.

*Taking 20 on my DM Butt-kissing check*


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 2, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> *Taking 20 on my DM Butt-kissing check*





Can't be used when failure carries a negative consequence.


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Actually, ken-ichi told me he would skip his class if he could get a spot in the IH game.



Well, tell him to post, asap!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 2, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, tell him to post, asap!





Only spouses and children by proxy, eh?


----------



## petenik (Oct 2, 2006)

If the Iron Heroes spot isn't held specifically for someone, I'd like to take it (I hate to be "that guy" but I do wan't to learn and play the system).  

I'd also like to sign up for the Burning Empires afternoon game.

Thanks!
-pete


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> here's an update from me:
> 
> my grandmother was moved into an assisted living home earlier this year, so her condo was vacated.  the remaining furniture is being moved out on the 21st in the morning, and i volunteered to help.  on the bright side, she lived in buffalo grove, so when the moving is done, i can come right over to games plus.    i've cleared it with the Mrs., so for a change i can actually say i will most likely be there this time!




so, given my uncertain status timewise, please sign me up tentatively for the 4pm Feng Shui.  

i'm meeting with my uncles at 10:30, and they say it won't take long, so i should be available in the afternoon timeslot.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Can't be used when failure carries a negative consequence.


----------



## ken-ichi (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow I can't believe it!  My test isn't till the Sat after the Gameday!
I would like that Slot 1 Game 1 IH vs. Isle of Dread slot if it is still open please.

I remember running the old Isle of Dread module back when I played with my bro when I was maybe 13. He did not get very far. I think that was my first TPK when they decided to take on a black dragon that hired them to kill off some basilisks and then reneged on the deal. Those Chaotic dragons, can't trust em.


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Only spouses and children by proxy, eh?



They just seem more inherrently legit. 



			
				petenik said:
			
		

> If the Iron Heroes spot isn't held specifically for someone, I'd like to take it (I hate to be "that guy" but I do wan't to learn and play the system).





			
				ken-ichi said:
			
		

> I would like that Slot 1 Game 1 IH vs. Isle of Dread slot if it is still open please.



Uh-oh.   

Mark has rightly pointed out that if I'm going to make an unspoken exception for spouses and children, I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't do the same for a guy willing to skip class for Gameday. 

petenik, I hate to treat a Gameday newbie this way, but I'm, giving the IH spot to ken-ichi.  :\  However, you're in the BE game, no problem. I sincerely apologize; the confusion is entirely my own fault.

[highlight]EDIT: fancisca just saved my bacon. petenik, you're in the IH game![/highlight]

*NEW OFFICIAL GAMEDAY RULING:* Only spouses/s.o.'s and children may sign up for events via proxy.

I really need to learn to be more of a hardass like Mark.


----------



## bigznak (Oct 2, 2006)

*Just missed it...*

I guess I just missed it.  That sucked oh well.  I might come early and paint some minis... I will post if I decide to come for the minis session.  I will also keep checking to see if someone drops out.

Thanks,
bigznak


----------



## francisca (Oct 2, 2006)

Buzz, go ahead and yank me from the IH game, I won't be able to make it this time, either.

EDIT:  As if on cue...


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2006)

you just changed your mind because you saw that i was coming.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just wanted to say, "Thanks, Buzz," for being the one in charge of this.

(That's right...he's in charge...direct all confusion about the sign-up/drop-out issues at him!)


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2006)

francisca said:
			
		

> Buzz, go ahead and yank me from the IH game, I won't be able to make it this time, either.
> 
> EDIT:  As if on cue...



Sorry to hear this, fancisca. 

Still, petenik, you're now signed-up for _Iron Heroes_ (if you hadn't already noticed my mentioning it above).

BOZ, I added you to the _Feng Shui_ game, too.


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> (That's right...he's in charge...direct all confusion about the sign-up/drop-out issues at him!)



Son, don't make me revoke your Improved Initiative.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 2, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Son, don't make me revoke your Improved Initiative.



Sorry, daddy.

[whimpers, storms off to room, and slams door.]


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2006)

Heh. You forgot, "[...puts The Cure on stereo, turns up volume]".


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 2, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Heh. You forgot, "[...puts The Cure on stereo, turns up volume]".



hehehe...

As always, you are correct, sir.


----------



## petenik (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem at all!  I'm just glad the scheduling was able to sort itself out in the end.  I look forward to meeting everyone 





			
				buzz said:
			
		

> petenik, I hate to treat a Gameday newbie this way, but I'm, giving the IH spot to ken-ichi.  :\  However, you're in the BE game, no problem. I sincerely apologize; the confusion is entirely my own fault.


----------



## francisca (Oct 3, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> you just changed your mind because you saw that i was coming.



Yeah, well, we have that streak of missing each other.  Can't put it in jeopardy!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 3, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> *NEW OFFICIAL GAMEDAY RULING:* Only spouses/s.o.'s and children may sign up for events via proxy.
> 
> I really need to learn to be more of a hardass like Mark.





I think we've (you, me, MattyHelms) always kinda let spouses and parents sign up their spouses and kids, haven't we?  I just mentioned it so it wouldn't lurk as an exception in anyone's mind.

_Hardass, eh?  Hmmm...  Captain Hardass.  No, wait.  President Hardass.  Naw, not quite.  El Grande Hardass!  Yup!  That's the stuff . . ._


----------



## buzz (Oct 3, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I think we've (you, me, MattyHelms) always kinda let spouses and parents sign up their spouses and kids, haven't we?  I just mentioned it so it wouldn't lurk as an exception in anyone's mind.



Yeah, I just figured I'd tranform it from an unspoken exception to a spoken one.



			
				Mark CMG said:
			
		

> _El Grande Hardass!  Yup!  That's the stuff . . ._



Can I get that with guacamole?


----------



## ken-ichi (Oct 3, 2006)

I am glad that petenik got a spot. I didn't want to nab his away when he got his post in before mine so I am glad the scheduling dust has settled. 
See you all there.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 3, 2006)

ken-ichi, don't worry...wasn't nearly as much dust as I gave poor Buzz a few Game Day's back with RPG events.

He's still in psychiatric counseling over that...

 

...okay, okay...he's in MORE psychiatric counseling over that. Let's face the cold, hard truth, it's not like he wasn't there already.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 3, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Can I get that with guacamole?





[Madge the Manicurist]_You're soaking in it_[/Madge the Manicurist]


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 3, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> ken-ichi, don't worry...wasn't nearly as much dust as I gave poor Buzz a few Game Day's back with RPG events.



I believe the line was something along the lines of "Putting the *c*onfusion in F*C*Wesel since...blah blah blah..."

_I hate my brain..._


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 3, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> _I hate my brain..._




_That's_ not a brain. Now, put it down and go wash your hands.


.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 3, 2006)

Just thought I would take a moment to post some love for "the Games Plus." (Yes, I have upgraded the store to a "the" location.)

This week WED, FRI, SAT & SUN, Games Plus will be hosting its fall auction, and it looks like there's going to be a TON of stuff. Saturday is the RPG auction. Here's a webpage link for more information:

http://www.games-plus.com/games-plus/auction-full.htm


Please come and get some good deals!

FCWesel


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 3, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Just thought I would take a moment to post some love for "the Games Plus." (Yes, I have upgraded the store to a "the" location.)
> 
> This week WED, FRI, SAT & SUN, Games Plus will be hosting its fall auction, and it looks like there's going to be a TON of stuff. Saturday is the RPG auction. Here's a webpage link for more information:
> 
> ...



Not to mention that on friday and saturday there's a strong possibility that you could meet THE FCWesel and THE TracerBullet42! (yeah, that's right...we're "the" people now.)

I can't speak for FC...but I know that my autograph will be on sale for the low, low price of $1.25!  (That's the cost of a coke from the machine, right?)

Seriously, though...the Wesel is right.  There is a TON of stuff in the auction this time around.  Come check it out!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 3, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> _That's_ not a brain. Now, put it down and go wash your hands.
> 
> 
> .



You're not the boss of me!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 4, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> You're not the boss of me!




Yes I'm not, now go and don't wash your hands.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 4, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Yes I'm not, now go and don't wash your hands.



Erm...uh...

My head asplode.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 5, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> [Madge the Manicurist]_You're soaking in it_[/Madge the Manicurist]



 I wonder how many people even get the reference.

Mark, should I stop by Tucker Inn to get some desserts for the gameday?


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people even get the reference.



:raises hand:

That's the second thing that's made me feel old today. The other was learning that the written-by-a-16-year-old book _Eragon_ has been made into a movie with Jeremy Irons and John Malkovich, as well as a CRPG.

FYI, I sent out a request for prize donations to my list of publishers yesterday. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 5, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people even get the reference.




Tough on grease...  Easy on hands.


----------



## Redwind (Oct 5, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Go easy on Vinny, ok, Troy?
> 
> (Just kidding...stick it to him.)




LOL, ok.  I may be a cuddly marshmellow on the outside, but on the inside I'm roasted jello!!  So watch it, I may just make you the Kenny of the group.    

moo


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 5, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Mark, should I stop by Tucker Inn to get some desserts for the gameday?





Who serves Pudding in a Cloud?


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2006)

*"The WolfRiders" cancelled*

[highlight]*Slot 1, Game 4: The WolfRiders* has been cancelled.[/highlight] As it always does, life gets in the way, and Redwind will not be able to make Gameday. 

*spacepirat3*, *Gwen110*, *Sir Brennen*, and *Yort* are now game-less for the morning slot.

So, we've got an event slot to fill. Unless someone else wants to volunteer, I will step forward and run something. (I'm bummed, though, as I really want to play _Hero's Banner_.)

Do the displaced people above have any preference? I could run:

...my _Burning Empires_ event a second time
_Burning Wheel_
D&D
Iron Heroes
something else

I'm going to wait at least overnight before I make a final decision, in case other people come forward.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 5, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz:
> 
> Please sign me up for
> 
> ...




OK, Buzz, you still haven't added me for Breakfast.   

Careful, or I'll run Synnibarr!     






I know, I know, signing up for breakfast doesn't really matter.  But it's a more entertaining way to bump the thread.....


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, Buzz, you still haven't added me for Breakfast.
> 
> Careful, or I'll run Synnibarr!



AUUUGHH!!!

Done.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 5, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> ...Redwind will not be able to make Gameday.



Can you adjust my afternoon event to reflect his abscence?  It opens up a seat in the Pineapple Extravaganza.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 5, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> *spacepirat3*, *Gwen110*, *Sir Brennen*, and *Yort* are now game-less for the morning slot.



Ah, well; it's just my instant karma for suggesting, even in jest (would that be a sujjestion?), the standby player list for the _IH vs. the Isle of Dread_ game. 

And weren't those commercials with Madge usually followed by some snarky woman saying to her husband: "Ancient chinese secret, huh?"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 5, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Ah, well; it's just my instant karma for suggesting, even in jest (would that be a sujjestion?), the standby player list for the _IH vs. the Isle of Dread_ game.
> 
> And weren't those commercials with Madge usually followed by some snarky woman saying to her husband: "Ancient chinese secret, huh?"




Actually, it's a customer in a (what else?) Chinese-run laundry who is snarky.  The man (played by Brian Tochi of _Razzmatazz_ "fame") does the whole "ancient Chinese secret" thing.  The wife blows the lid off the entire scam with her cheerful, "We need more Calgon!"  And then the customer is snarky to Brian Tochi.

God, I know entirely too much trivia.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 5, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> The other was learning that the written-by-a-16-year-old book _Eragon_ has been made into a movie with Jeremy Irons and John Malkovich, as well as a CRPG.




Wow.  We already know that *Jeremy Irons + dragons = bad*.  Can this be even worse?


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Can you adjust my afternoon event to reflect his abscence?  It opens up a seat in the Pineapple Extravaganza.



Ah, I missed that. Done.


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Ah, well; it's just my instant karma for suggesting, even in jest (would that be a sujjestion?), the standby player list for the _IH vs. the Isle of Dread_ game.



Well, I have a lead on a replacement event, but it's not confirmed yet. If it falls through, I or someone else will run something.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 5, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Who serves Pudding in a Cloud?



 Sister Jacqueline from "The Flying Nun," of course!

But my favorite credit of hers is:

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (2004) (VG) (voice) .... Pedestrian

She's still workin'!  I guess Tucker Inn didn't quite set her up for retirement.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 5, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> God, I know entirely too much trivia.



Yes. Yes, you do.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 5, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> :raises hand:
> 
> That's the second thing that's made me feel old today. The other was learning that the written-by-a-16-year-old book _Eragon_ has been made into a movie with Jeremy Irons and John Malkovich, as well as a CRPG.
> 
> FYI, I sent out a request for prize donations to my list of publishers yesterday. We'll see what happens.




<nelson laugh>HAHA</nelson laugh>

You're all _OLD_!!

At the first gameday, I was a junior in high school. Now I'm a senior in college. So if you met me then, you've aged that many years. MWAHAHHAHAHAHA.  (No, I'm not graduating this year. Two more semesters after this one, followed by a semester of student teaching. And if I student teach in arlington heights, i fear I may start making weekly appearances at Game's Plus....goodbye money.)

bummer about the cancelled game, by the way.  good luck in replacing it!


----------



## buzz (Oct 6, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, I have a lead on a replacement event, but it's not confirmed yet. If it falls through, I or someone else will run something.



Yep, it fell through.  :\ 

I will run a replacement D&D adventure, since D&D is what people were signed up for. Details will be posted this weekend.

Tim, that means a seat has opened up in _Hero's Banner_.


----------



## rvalle (Oct 6, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yep, it fell through.  :\
> 
> I will run a replacement D&D adventure, since D&D is what people were signed up for. Details will be posted this weekend.
> 
> Tim, that means a seat has opened up in _Hero's Banner_.




Bleh. I was looking forward to playing with you as a player instead of as a DM for a change.


----------



## buzz (Oct 6, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Bleh. I was looking forward to playing with you as a player instead of as a DM for a change.



Sorry, mon; duty calls. But, you still get to play with ace-designer Tim C Koppang! That's solid beef, baby!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 6, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> That's solid beef, baby!



Mmmm....solid beef.


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 6, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Mmmm....solid beef.




Haven't you put that brain down yet?


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 6, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> I will run a replacement D&D adventure, since D&D is what people were signed up for. Details will be posted this weekend.



I'd be OK with an Iron Heroes game, too, if the other players would be alright with that (and you have something you could run, of course.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 6, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Haven't you put that brain down yet?



Mmmm....brain.

What?  I'm hungry, ok?  Deal with it!


----------



## buzz (Oct 6, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> I'd be OK with an Iron Heroes game, too, if the other players would be alright with that (and you have something you could run, of course.)



I thought of it, but D&D will save me some prep time, especially since I also have to prep the BE game. And, honestly, I feel like running some D&D. It's been a while.  I hope that's okay.


----------



## buzz (Oct 6, 2006)

pvt. patterson said:
			
		

> yo, buzz, can you put me down for slot 2, game 5, and slot one game 2!



Done! (Sent via email due to computer issues.)

_Hero's Banner_ and _Jupiter City_ are now full.


----------



## bigznak (Oct 6, 2006)

*Slot 1 Games opened...*

I would like to be signed up for Game 4: TBA, D&D 3.5, buzz

Thanks,
Bigznak


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Buzz...in an effort to add to your confusion, I'd like to change my morning event.  Instead of running Ghostbusters, I'd like to run an introductory adventure in Synnibar!

No, just kidding.  And I know that's not even funny.

Not even a little bit.

But I would like to change my event.  It will still be a Ghostbusters event, but I've got something more...seasonably appropriate.

Behold!  I give you my new event description!

Game 7:*PUMPKIN PATCH PANIC!*
Ghostbusters D6
TracerBullet42

Halloween Night -- when ghosts and spirts walk the earth in search of a Really Good Time. It's usually a busy night for the Ghostbusters as they get to deal with all kinds of paranormal perturbances. But this year ... things are going to be different. Now an ancient horror is rising from an unsuspecting pumpkin patch with one goal in mind -- perpetual Halloween, the holiday that lasts forever!

Pumpkin Patch Panic is an adventure for up to six busters of ghosts.  It uses West End's D6 Ghostbusters system.  It is extremely easy to learn, so no experience is necessary.  Characters will be created at the beginning of the session.  (Again, extremely easy.) 

And I promise we won't run late and miss lunch or your money back!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 6, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Halloween Night -- when ghosts and spirts walk the earth in search of a Really Good Time. It's usually a busy night for the Ghostbusters as they get to deal with all kinds of paranormal perturbances. But this year ... things are going to be different. Now an ancient horror is rising from an unsuspecting pumpkin patch with one goal in mind -- perpetual Halloween, the holiday that lasts forever!



Bonus points for first person to name their character "Linus"?



> Ghost Toasties is an adventure for up to six busters of ghosts.



 (Might want to update that line of the description. Just being picky.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Bonus points for first person to name their character "Linus"?
> 
> (Might want to update that line of the description. Just being picky.)



Thanks...done, good sir knight.


----------



## buzz (Oct 6, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> I would like to be signed up for Game 4: TBA, D&D 3.5, buzz



Done!



			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> But I would like to change my event. It will still be a Ghostbusters event, but I've got something more...seasonably appropriate.



Done!


----------



## bigznak (Oct 6, 2006)

*Can I Change...*

Hey buzz can I change my game 2 slot to Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room) from the Arcana Unearthed game?

I wanted to play in this but it was full now its open for one can I move in on the slot?

Bigznak


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 7, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Halloween Night -- when ghosts and spirts walk the earth in search of a Really Good Time.




What is a "spirt?"

Alternatively, do I want to know?


----------



## buzz (Oct 7, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Hey buzz can I change my game 2 slot to Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room) from the Arcana Unearthed game?



Done!

But let's not make a habit of this, folks.  :\


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 7, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> What is a "spirt?"
> 
> Alternatively, do I want to know?



*Spirt*:  _n_.  A person who doesn't know where the line is drawn and forfeits the extra brownie point that they thought they had earned.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 7, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Hey buzz can I change my game 2 slot to Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room) from the Arcana Unearthed game?
> 
> I wanted to play in this but it was full now its open for one can I move in on the slot?
> 
> Bigznak



Welcome aboard, Bigznak!


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey TB, I just realized that I've got the soundtrack to Ghostbusters II lying around here somewhere...  If you want to borrow it for the Gameday, I'll bring it along.


----------



## bigznak (Oct 7, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bigznak
> Hey buzz can I change my game 2 slot to Game 6: Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special, D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room) from the Arcana Unearthed game?
> 
> ...





I promise I am done making changes now. I am set and ready to game.  See you guys in 2 weeks.

Bigznak


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 7, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> *Spirt*:  _n_.  A person who doesn't know where the line is drawn and forfeits the extra brownie point that they thought they had earned.




Ahh... Shazbot.  

Seriously, it was friendly and harmless poking fun at a typo.  Didn't seem it would be crossing any "lines."

I'm sorry that it gave offense.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 8, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Hey TB, I just realized that I've got the soundtrack to Ghostbusters II lying around here somewhere...  If you want to borrow it for the Gameday, I'll bring it along.



Complete with the Run D.M.C.'s version of "Ghostbusters?"  Rock on!  Store noise depending, I'd love to use it!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Ahh... Shazbot.
> 
> Seriously, it was friendly and harmless poking fun at a typo.  Didn't seem it would be crossing any "lines."
> 
> I'm sorry that it gave offense.



Don't sweat it...I was simply returning the poking of fun.  I suppose I should've added one of them smileys with the tongue sticking out or something...


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 8, 2006)

Communicating on the interweb is of da debil.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 8, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Hey TB, I just realized that I've got the soundtrack to Ghostbusters II lying around here somewhere...  If you want to borrow it for the Gameday, I'll bring it along.





I have that soundtrack...on cassette...

Yay old technology.


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2006)

Far, far too many of you own the soundtrack to Ghostbusters II. Was it the allure of Bobby Brown?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 9, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Far, far too many of you own the soundtrack to Ghostbusters II. Was it the allure of Bobby Brown?





I was like 5 years old, and I was a Ghostbusters fanatic. I watched the cartoons every Saturday morning, watched episodes my mom and grandma had taped for me probably daily, and at least once a week I watched one of the two feature films, if not both.

I had a proton pack, a uniform, a trap, a PKE meter, a model of the fire station (but my mom took away all of the ooze that you could pour through the three levels of the station because she didn't want me to get any on the carpet.)


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2006)

Replacement event update: A new description has been posted for the D&D game that I will be running. Enjoy!


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 9, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I was like 5 years old, and I was a Ghostbusters fanatic. I watched the cartoons every Saturday morning, watched episodes my mom and grandma had taped for me probably daily, and at least once a week I watched one of the two feature films, if not both.
> 
> I had a proton pack, a uniform, a trap, a PKE meter, a model of the fire station (but my mom took away all of the ooze that you could pour through the three levels of the station because she didn't want me to get any on the carpet.)




Heck yeah.  I had the firestation too, along with the Staypuft Marshmallow Man, the car, the ghost trap with the foot pedal you stomped down on to open said trap...

Only problem with the cartoon was that I didn't care much for Slimer.  Research on Wikipedia shows the show jumped the shark at approximately the third season, as it focused so much on aiming towards children it really started dumbing it down.  This I believe from watching the two cartoon episodes on the Ghostbusters II DVD.  One is from the first season, and the other from after the start of the third season...Whoo boy that was painful to watch as an adult.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 9, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I have that soundtrack...on cassette...




Our copy is on CD...



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Far, far too many of you own the soundtrack to Ghostbusters II. Was it the allure of Bobby Brown?




Actually, our copy belonged to my wife.  I asked her where she got it from, and she said she had no idea, "It just showed up in my dorm room one day in college...  I just couldn't seem to get rid of it... I honestly thought I threw it away two or three times, but it keeps showing back up..."  For ten years, apparently, she couldn't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Actually, our copy belonged to my wife.  I asked her where she got it from, and she said she had no idea, "It just showed up in my dorm room one day in college...  I just couldn't seem to get rid of it... I honestly thought I threw it away two or three times, but it keeps showing back up..."  For ten years, apparently, she couldn't seem to get rid of it.



Obviously, supernatural forces are at work. Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 9, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Obviously, supernatural forces are at work. Who ya gonna call?





Gotta call the Resident Adviser if something strange happens in the dorm, right?





What?


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Gotta call the Resident Adviser if something strange happens in the dorm, right?



As long as they ain't afraid of no ghosts.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Gotta call the Resident Adviser if something strange happens in the dorm, right?




But my wife _*WAS*_ the RA...


----------



## Beachbaker (Oct 9, 2006)

I won't be going to GD afterall, so please remove me from Iron Heroes in session 1 and the Feng Suei in session 2.


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2006)

Beachbaker said:
			
		

> I won't be going to GD afterall, so please remove me from Iron Heroes in session 1 and the Feng Suei in session 2.



Done. Sorry to hear it, Beachbaker.

Want that spot Sir Brennen?


----------



## buzz (Oct 10, 2006)

FYI, I posted a news item on GamingReport.com that showed up yesterday. Hopefully it'll rope in a few more people.


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 11, 2006)

Getting together a few things for the Prize Table.  Woot 11 days!


----------



## buzz (Oct 11, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Getting together a few things for the Prize Table.  Woot 11 days!



Thanks, water-d! I'll be contributing a few things as well.

No response yet from publishers that I'm aware of, but we'll see.


----------



## buzz (Oct 11, 2006)

Quick update: posted a Gameday ad in RPG.net's Gaming Gatherings forum. Gotta fill those last few spots!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 11, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> No response yet from publishers that I'm aware of, but we'll see.





Well, there will be stuff from me, of course.


----------



## buzz (Oct 11, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Well, there will be stuff from me, of course.



You're more than a pubisher, Mark. You're an _official sponsor_.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 11, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> You're more than a pubisher, Mark. You're an _official sponsor_.





That's a big step up from my old position as piss boy.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 11, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> That's a big step up from my old position as piss boy.




Wait for the shake...







It's good to be the sponsor.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 12, 2006)

For my Pumpkin Patch Panickers, here's  a little little link that will help you understand how to play the game.

Like I said...it's simple.



> Man at Elevator: What are you supposed to be, some kind of a cosmonaut?
> Dr. Peter Venkman: No, we're exterminators. Someone saw a cockroach up on twelve.
> Man at Elevator: That's gotta be some cockroach.
> Dr. Peter Venkman: Bite your head off, man.
> ...


----------



## buzz (Oct 13, 2006)

Woo-hoo! One week to go!


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2006)

Woo-hoo! Now REALLY one week to go. 

[highlight]GMs, please be aware that the event schedule is now "set." Regardless of how many players you have in your game, you will be expected to show up at Gameday, ready to run your event.[/highlight]


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo! Now REALLY one week to go.
> 
> [highlight]GMs, please be aware that the event schedule is now "set." Regardless of how many players you have in your game, you will be expected to show up at Gameday, ready to run your event.[/highlight]



I've said it before and I'll say it again...

You're not the boss of me!

Well, um, unless it's a gameday thing, I guess.  Then, yes...yes you are the boss of me.

Boss away, Bossy McBosserstein!

Your humble, and sometimes not-so-humble, servant,
TB


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> ...and sometimes not-so-humble, servant,
> TB



I AM STILL AWESOME!

(See, I wasn't like about the humbleness...)


----------



## HinterWelt (Oct 15, 2006)

Buzz,
I dropped off two bags of swag at Gamesplus yesterday. They include:
1 Roma Imperious
1 Squirrel Attack!
1 Nebuleon
1 Shades of Earth
1 The Pie Incident
1 Rehendi Prison
1 2XL "I got my nuts handed to me by a Squirrelferatu!" t-shirt
4 pair of squirrel/HinterWelt dice
1 Map of the Empire Poster map (although I told Gamesplus that they could have that if they wanted it).

So hopefully that adds to your swag pile.

See you next week!

Bill


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 15, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Want that spot Sir Brennen?



I've been out of town for the past week, but I see that IH spot is still open. Is it still alright if I  switch? I've enjoyed you're DMing talents in the past, Buzz, but the allure of pirates and dinosarus is _so_ strong...


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> I've been out of town for the past week, but I see that IH spot is still open. Is it still alright if I  switch? I've enjoyed you're DMing talents in the past, Buzz, but the allure of pirates and dinosarus is _so_ strong...



Done. No sweat whatsoever.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2006)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> I dropped off two bags of swag at Gamesplus yesterday. They include:
> 1 Roma Imperious
> 1 Squirrel Attack!
> ...



You rock, Bill!!!

Thank you, so much. The gods of swag are pleased.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 16, 2006)

3 players and one week to go?  I'm pleased with this. I'll just make sure I don't kill you all now that I'm finally statting everything out


----------



## bigznak (Oct 16, 2006)

*SWAG and stuff...*

So I was cleaning out my gaming room over the weekend, and found a bunch of old stuff.  Now my question is do we want good stuff or any stuff?  I will part with some of my old gaming products that I am not using any more, but I just don't want to bring crap that nobody wants.  But I will bring something, a cursed tome that I bought ages ago, thinking that it was the Ultimate game ever only to find how much a piece of crap it is.  Someone will go home with my Book Of Synnibar!!!!!!   Ha Ha Ha!!!!  How evil is that?   Let me know if I should bring other stuff too.  Good or bad????

Bigznak


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 16, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Someone will go home with my Book Of Synnibar!!!!!!   Ha Ha Ha!!!!  How evil is that?




Spreading the word of Synnibarr, if only one person at a time, is certainly a good cause.  How could it be evil?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 16, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Someone will go home with my Book Of Synnibar!!!!!!



I nominate Barrend Nobeard for such a prize!


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I nominate Barrend Nobeard for such a prize!




He already has it though... If he doesn't have two yet, you're just enabling him to dual wield the books and destroy all in his path.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 16, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> But I will bring something, a cursed tome that I bought ages ago, thinking that it was the Ultimate game ever only to find how much a piece of crap it is.  Someone will go home with my Book Of Synnibar!!!!!!   Ha Ha Ha!!!!  How evil is that?



My understanding from this thread is that Synnibar is beyond good and evil, ultimate and crap. (Yes, that's right. Beyond Ultimate. It is a non-contradictory oxymoron.)

*Edit:* Muwahahaha!


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Now my question is do we want good stuff or any stuff?



We want any stuff that you don't want. As long as it's not on fire or a pest vector, of course.

EDIT: Though a flaming, pest-ridden copy of Synnibar would be quite an impressive sight, indeed.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 16, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> We want any stuff that you don't want.




Didn't we have a policy in the past that only unused (or very gently used) older products could be added to the prize pool?  I think if everyone empties their closets and attics fo stuff they just don't want we'll be there handing them out into the evening and infringing on the second slot, no?


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Didn't we have a policy in the past that only unused (or very gently used) older products could be added to the prize pool?



Not that I remember, but it's a good guideline.

I'm going to go with the, "We're grownups; use your best judgement and don't foist crap on people" policy on this one.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 16, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I think if everyone empties their closets and attics fo stuff they just don't want we'll be there handing them out into the evening and infringing on the second slot, no?



Oh my, Fate knows (that's a Synnibar reference, for you uninitiated ones) that I'll need all the time I can get for my second slot...

I think that we'll be fine.  If there's truly an abundance of swag, we'll figure out a quick way to get rid of it all, I'm sure.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I think that we'll be fine.  If there's truly an abundance of swag, we'll figure out a quick way to get rid of it all, I'm sure.




In the past, that way has been, "We've been through the list of attendees twice.  Anyone who wants something that's still on the table is welcome to help themselves."


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 16, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> In the past, that way has been, "We've been through the list of attendees twice.  Anyone who wants something that's still on the table is welcome to help themselves."



It's almost _too _ easy...

_Hmmm...._


----------



## bigznak (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ok its settled then....*

Not a lot of crap, just decent swag that I would like to get rid of, I will bring.  Synnibar will be brought however.  I just hope its power of crap does not taint my other good books and no one will take them.  I am looking forward to gaming and meeting all of you.  See you guys on Saturday.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 17, 2006)

As a thinly veiled attempt at a bump...

THAT WAS THE MOST AMAZING BEARS GAME I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 17, 2006)

From the write-up I just read on it, you must mean the most amazing second half of a Bears game.   

A co-worker of mine must have been having an aneurysm watching that first half.  I'm assuming Grossman was panicking at blitzes again like I saw him do with the Vikings...  :\

Good thing they pulled that out in style.  Would have been embarassing otherwise.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Not a lot of crap, just decent swag that I would like to get rid of, I will bring.  Synnibar will be brought however.  I just hope its power of crap does not taint my other good books and no one will take them.  I am looking forward to gaming and meeting all of you.  See you guys on Saturday.



Rock on, bigznak! Thanks for donating swag.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> As a thinly veiled attempt at a bump...
> 
> THAT WAS THE MOST AMAZING BEARS GAME I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!



In related (and more on-topic news) my _Burning Empires_ event will feature giant mutant death bears.

"They're not just for Synnibar any more."™


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 17, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I nominate Barrend Nobeard for such a prize!






			
				Nazriel said:
			
		

> He already has it though... If he doesn't have two yet, you're just enabling him to dual wield the books and destroy all in his path.





Yes, I already have it.  And then some (thanks to TB42).  But imagine "the power of three" (three is a magic number) haunting cons and gamedays for all the eons....  

I do have only one copy of *The World of Synnibarr Ultimate Adventurers Guide*, though.  A quick search of Noble Knight Games shows that it is in stock.  Shall I terrify my family by putting it on my Christmas list?  Nah, Games Plus probably has it in stock and I can just buy a second copy at the GameDay. 

And Noble Knight Games also has a magazine called Vortext, issue #4 of which includes Synnibarr.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 17, 2006)

Did I hear that correctly?  Has someone invoked the ancient rites to convene the Secret Council of Three?  Heavens forfend!


----------



## thalmin (Oct 17, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I do have only one copy of *The World of Synnibarr Ultimate Adventurers Guide*, though.  A quick search of Noble Knight Games shows that it is in stock.  Shall I terrify my family by putting it on my Christmas list?  Nah, Games Plus probably has it in stock and I can just buy a second copy at the GameDay.



Sorry to say, but thanks to Matty Helms and previous Game Days, we no longer have any Synnibarr in stock, and neither do our distributors.
Noble Knight is still stuck with lucky to have theirs.


----------



## bigznak (Oct 17, 2006)

The power of 3 shall unite and form an unholy terror that has never been seen before on this land, or at least in Games Plus.  God that would be horrible to have an overstock of this crap book.


----------



## bigznak (Oct 17, 2006)

*Breakfast...*

Hey Buzz, include me for the breakfast too.  I have to leave earlier in the morning to get ther but it will be cool to meet you guys.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2006)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, include me for the breakfast too.  I have to leave earlier in the morning to get ther but it will be cool to meet you guys.



Done!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 17, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Sorry to say, but thanks to Matty Helms and previous Game Days, we no longer have any Synnibarr in stock, and neither do our distributors.
> Noble Knight is still stuck with lucky to have theirs.





Well, then, I'll have to see if I can avoid it like the plague get my hands on some.


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought when you get three of those books together all life as you know it stops instantaneously and every molecule in your body explodes at the speed of light.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 17, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> I thought when you get three of those books together all life as you know it stops instantaneously and every molecule in your body explodes at the speed of light.





Hmmmm . . .  I think that's what happens if you see your grandparents naked.  Or maybe it's when you sneeze and fart simultaneously.  One of the two.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> ...when you sneeze and fart simultaneously...



= funny.


----------



## Sharraunna (Oct 18, 2006)

Please add Nazriel and I to breakfast as well.  Coffee is essential Gameday fare.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2006)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Please add Nazriel and I to breakfast as well.  Coffee is essential Gameday fare.



Done! I think we're at record breakfast attendance.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm afraid I have to cancel. Sorry Pbartender and buzz. I was so psyched to play.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2006)

Jaws said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I have to cancel. Sorry Pbartender and buzz. I was so psyched to play.



Stink! Sorry to hear it, Jaws. I've taken your signups off the roster.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Stink! Sorry to hear it, Jaws. I've taken your signups off the roster.




Do I have any of my original players left?


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2006)

Okay, as far as I can tell, we've got our breakfast reservation at Little America. I say "as far as I can tell," because I was talking to what sounded like a little old greek lady with moderate English.

So, if you ask for "Games Plus" and they don't know what you're talking about, try asking for "Mark Delsing" (i.e., me) as she took my name first.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 18, 2006)

Buzz, sign me up for breakfast.  I am looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2006)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, sign me up for breakfast.  I am looking forward to Saturday.



What, you want me to sign you up twice? You must be hungry!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> What, you want me to sign you up twice? You must be hungry!




Well he's got to eat to keep that beard nice and full.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> Well. if a DM needs to drop out or no one signs up for the afternoon minis session, the offer I made to run a second D&D game stands.







			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark! Let's give it another week or so and see if the afternoon minis event gets some sign-ups. If not, I'll take you up on your offer.





Buzz, if you will please, let's remove the text for the second slot minis painting table and just call it an open game table.  I can either run an open adventure if the turnout warrants it or we can use it for board games or even something else.  I think thalmin had _Zombies_ and I have a couple of other games I can bring, like _RuneBound_ and _Tom Jolly's Camelot_.  Leave it without sign up seats, though, as I think it would be best just to have it as a less formal affair, if we can.  Better to steer the sign ups toward the better organized and well-crafted events being constructed by our hard-working DM/GM colleagues, I think.  Thanks.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 18, 2006)

Pre-generated Characters...  check.

Blood-thirtsy pirates...  check.
Hungry dinosaurs...  check.
Rickety rope bridge spanning an impossibly deep chasm...  check.
Head-hunting pygmies...  check.
Boiling hot-springs...  check.
Mind-bending cthulu-esque horrors...  check.
*GIANT FRIGGIN' OYSTER!*... double check.

I think I'm ready.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 18, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Well he's got to eat to keep that beard nice and full.





_Full of what . . ?_


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 18, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Pre-generated Characters...  check.
> 
> Blood-thirtsy pirates...  check.
> Hungry dinosaurs...  check.
> ...





"Whadaya mean roll a sanity check? This isn't cthAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> _Full of what . . ?_





Well if you put it that way....

...snacks for later, obviously.


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Buzz, if you will please, let's remove the text for the second slot minis painting table and just call it an open game table.  I can either run an open adventure if the turnout warrants it or we can use it for board games or even something else.  I think thalmin had _Zombies_ and I have a couple of other games I can bring, like _RuneBound_ and _Tom Jolly's Camelot_.  Leave it without sign up seats, though, as I think it would be best just to have it as a less formal affair, if we can.  Better to steer the sign ups toward the better organized and well-crafted events being constructed by our hard-working DM/GM colleagues, I think.  Thanks.



Capital idea, Mark. Done!


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 19, 2006)

That table could be used to hold a bunch of  nerf guns so people can go out back of the store and shoot at each other in the parking lot. 


Seeing that video showed me that Nerf technology's advanced very far.  Now why didn't they have this kind of stuff when I was a kid and had a backyard, dangit?!  They have a sniper rifle now...


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> That table could be used to hold a bunch of  nerf guns so people can go out back of the store and shoot at each other in the parking lot.



Now that's definitely not part of a military plot to breed a new generation of super-soldiers, NOOOOO.


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 19, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Now that's definitely not part of a military plot to breed a new generation of super-soldiers, NOOOOO.




Somebody should clue in the rest of the government on that plot then. 

We'll have Super-Soldiers who were not allowed to play tag or touch-football as kids. *Obligatory "Oh won't SOMEBODY think of the children?!" goes here*

That's right, kiddies.  Shoot each other, but don't touch each other!


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 19, 2006)

I have fond memories of nerf gun battles.  Its transfered into Paintball and Airsoft but thats were it started.  Oh and from that commercial it looked like they were avoiding actually shooting each other.  I mean the dude with the big ole gun could have so pwned those two!!!


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Somebody should clue in the rest of the government on that plot then.
> 
> We'll have Super-Soldiers who were not allowed to play tag or touch-football as kids. *Obligatory "Oh won't SOMEBODY think of the children?!" goes here*
> 
> That's right, kiddies.  Shoot each other, but don't touch each other!



That's the point! Touching = bad, shooting = good. I can think of no better way to foment psychological rage and then focus it into impersonal, deadly violence. It's a win-win!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 19, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Well if you put it that way....
> 
> ...snacks for later, obviously.




That is what the back pack is for, when I am not holding things to make the lives of player characters a bit rougher.

I am looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 19, 2006)

Random question - Does Games Plus have a wireless connection that I can use? I assume not, but if they do I want to bring my laptop.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 19, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Random question - Does Games Plus have a wireless connection that I can use? I assume not, but if they do I want to bring my laptop.
> 
> Thanks!





Nope.  And cell phone reception inside can be a bit sketchy, too.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 19, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Nope.  And cell phone reception inside can be a bit sketchy, too.




Meh, my wife will be sitting next to me, so the only other call I would get is from Grandma telling us one of the boys has killed the other. She can handle it.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 20, 2006)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Meh, my wife will be sitting next to me, so the only other call I would get is from Grandma telling us one of the boys has killed the other. She can handle it.




Or from the boys, huddled in a closet with a cell phone, trying desparately to call and explain why Grandma is viciously chipping through the door with an ice pick . . .


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I've got a bit of a problem here.  I only have access to public transportation - the El and the Metra - and I'm not sure how to get from the Loyola stop on the Red Line to Games Plus.  The CTA and Metra web sites don't seem to be tremendously helpful.  Could someone with more knowledge of the area possibly clue me in?  Thanks.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 20, 2006)

I used to live at Grandville and Kenmore, years ago.  I would suggest that you can take the Red Line down to Foster, the Foster bus to Jefferson Park (First Train is at 8:48AM), and there catch the Metra (not the CTA Blue Line) out to Mount Prospect (Metra Union Pacific Northwest Line).  Alternately, you can take the Red Line downtown, then walk over to the Ogilvie Transportation Center to catch the Metra out to Mount Prospect (First Train is at 8:30AM).  the Mount Prospect Metra Station is about a hundred and fifty paces from the store.  You can get a Metra Train schedule here (the store is south of the tracks and to the west of the station, the green star, at the intersection of Wille and Prospect Ave).  It's the same train, of course, and the bus ride might be less distance but more time (and more likely to run into difficulties as the Foster bus basically starts out at the Red Line, Thorndale stop, I believe, and ends at the Jefferson Park Station - the longest possible bus ride).  I'd stick with the Red Line downtown and save the hassles of transferring.  It'll take about twenty minutes to get from a downtown stop to Ogilvie Station, on Madison, if you walk it.

You can work out your schedule to get to either the Jefferson Park Metra Station or the Ogilvie Transportation Center by using the "Trip Planner" on the COT website here.  Just load your address and the name of either station and it should give you some alternatives.  Be sure to check the Metra Schedule first for the departure time from both stations so that you can include it in the trip planner.  Good luck!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 20, 2006)

buzz asked me to post...

my car died on monday, and my wife will be using hers.  now, i will be in buffalo grove in the morning anyway, but i may or may not be able to find a way to get to games plus and back home again.  so, while i'm not exactly "out", i can no longer guarantee that i will be there either.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 20, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> buzz asked me to post...
> 
> my car died on monday, and my wife will be using hers.  now, i will be in buffalo grove in the morning anyway, but i may or may not be able to find a way to get to games plus and back home again.  so, while i'm not exactly "out", i can no longer guarantee that i will be there either.





To post for him or for yourself?  We'll be missing one of you but which one?


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I used to live at Grandville and Kenmore, years ago.  I would suggest that you can take the Red Line down to Foster, the Foster bus to Jefferson Park (First Train is at 8:48AM), and there catch the Metra (not the CTA Blue Line) out to Mount Prospect (Metra Union Pacific Northwest Line).  Alternately, you can take the Red Line downtown, then walk over to the Ogilvie Transportation Center to catch the Metra out to Mount Prospect (First Train is at 8:30AM).  the Mount Prospect Metra Station is about a hundred and fifty paces from the store.  You can get a Metra Train schedule here (the store is south of the tracks and to the west of the station, the green star, at the intersection of Wille and Prospect Ave).  It's the same train, of course, and the bus ride might be less distance but more time (and more likely to run into difficulties as the Foster bus basically starts out at the Red Line, Thorndale stop, I believe, and ends at the Jefferson Park Station - the longest possible bus ride).  I'd stick with the Red Line downtown and save the hassles of transferring.  It'll take about twenty minutes to get from a downtown stop to Ogilvie Station, on Madison, if you walk it.
> 
> You can work out your schedule to get to either the Jefferson Park Metra Station or the Ogilvie Transportation Center by using the "Trip Planner" on the COT website here.  Just load your address and the name of either station and it should give you some alternatives.  Be sure to check the Metra Schedule first for the departure time from both stations so that you can include it in the trip planner.  Good luck!




Hoy.  Well, I'll see if I can make heads or tails of all that tomorrow.  At least now I know it's _possible_ to get to Games Plus without a car.  Although the fact that you wished me good luck on getting there does not, perhaps, bode well for my chances...


----------



## rvalle (Oct 20, 2006)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hoy.  Well, I'll see if I can make heads or tails of all that tomorrow.  At least now I know it's _possible_ to get to Games Plus without a car.  Although the fact that you wished me good luck on getting there does not, perhaps, bode well for my chances...




It shouldn't be that hard. It will take some time though with those buses and then a train.

Jefferson Park is a bus depo and a train station. 2 train stations actually as you can catch an El there too (Hmm, I wonder if you can get there via El... its the Blue Line).  You want to head for the tunnel and then go up stairs.

Hope that helps some.

rv


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 20, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> my car died on monday, and my wife will be using hers.  now, i will be in buffalo grove in the morning anyway, but i may or may not be able to find a way to get to games plus and back home again.  so, while i'm not exactly "out", i can no longer guarantee that i will be there either.




Buffalo Grove isn't _that_ far from Mount Prospect...  Where will you be in Buffalo Grove?


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> To post for him or for yourself?  We'll be missing one of you but which one?



For himself. BOZ had emailed me, and I asked him to let the thread know about his bad auto karma. 

Don't worry, I will be there.


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I used to live at Grandville and Kenmore, years ago.



Wow, excellent directions, Mark. Thanks for stepping up!


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 20, 2006)

*24 HOURS.*


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *24 HOURS.*









I so need to do a Spycraft event that's about Bauer trying to prevent terrorists from sabotaging Gameday.

"There's over thirty gamers depending on you, Jack."
"I'll do my best, Mr. President."


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Or from the boys, huddled in a closet with a cell phone, trying desparately to call and explain why Grandma is viciously chipping through the door with an ice pick . . .




Nah, they both picked up _eyes of cuteness_ making it impossible for Grandma to stay agry long enough. And she's the tough one, they get a +20 circumstance bonus against Papa.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Buffalo Grove isn't _that_ far from Mount Prospect...  Where will you be in Buffalo Grove?




the deal is, we're moving furniture out of my grandma's old condo, which is near Dundee/Arlington Heights Rd in BG.  we'll be moving some furniture to my parents house (near Harlem/Foster in the city) and other locations which i'm presently unaware of.  i might be able to get a ride to Games Plus after we're done, or at least a location where i'll be able to get there.  getting home may be an issue, if the metra is not running past a certain time.  i'm sure things can be figured out to where i could still make it tomorrow and be OK.  i'll try to have my wife's cell phone with me.


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> getting home may be an issue, if the metra is not running past a certain time.



Checking the Metra link that Mark posted, it looks like there are trains as late as 10-11pm, but not very frequent.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 20, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> we're moving furniture





You'll be missed.  Lift with the legs, not with the back.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 20, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Checking the Metra link that Mark posted, it looks like there are trains as late as 10-11pm, but not very frequent.





The original gameday schedule was built around that train schedule.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 20, 2006)

i'll probably still be there, in the afternoon.


----------



## Rakur (Oct 20, 2006)

*Game day*

Could you sign me up for the Iron Heroes Game 1 slot 1 if there's still a spot open.

Rakur/Ryan Karr


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2006)

Rakur said:
			
		

> Could you sign me up for the Iron Heroes Game 1 slot 1 if there's still a spot open.



Done! Pb, you're full-up again.


----------



## petenik (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Pbartender,

Sorry for the last minute request, but by ink cartridge has decided to run low on me.  Is it possible for you to bring a copy of the IH character sheets and rules summary to the game tomorrow?

-pete


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 21, 2006)

petenik said:
			
		

> Hey Pbartender,
> 
> Sorry for the last minute request, but by ink cartridge has decided to run low on me.  Is it possible for you to bring a copy of the IH character sheets and rules summary to the game tomorrow?




They were already printed out last Monday...  

I'll have character sheets and rules primers available for everyone.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 21, 2006)

rvalle (from a long time ago in a thread far said:
			
		

> It was nice to have a real female princess at the table (though I could have done without 'The Looks').



I found out today that it's likely my sister is going to come play the princess again...

500 XP for every time you can make her give you "the look."

(You can do it...I believe in you!)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 21, 2006)

Do I get double if I get her to give me "the look"....during the Ghostbusters game?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll have six characters ready, even if we're just playing with three (or even two), and enough rules primers to go around.

God. So excited. Ghostbusters in the morning and some hot Hong Kong action in the afternoon.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 21, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I'll have six characters ready, even if we're just playing with three (or even two), and enough rules primers to go around.
> 
> God. So excited. Ghostbusters in the morning and some hot Hong Kong action in the afternoon.



I recommended your Feng Shui game to a few friends who may be "walk-ins."  I'm sure it'll fill up.  It definitely sounds like fun!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 21, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Do I get double if I get her to give me "the look"....during the Ghostbusters game?



That'd be impressive...since she won't even be there until the afternoon...

But I encourage you to go for it!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 21, 2006)

It's Gameday!


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2006)

Wait... IT'S TODAY?!?!?!?! AUUUUGGHHH!!!



Buzz has left the building. See you at Games Plus!


----------



## thalmin (Oct 21, 2006)

See you all soon.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 21, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> hot Hong Kong action in the afternoon.




can't wait.  



			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I recommended your Feng Shui game to a few friends who may be "walk-ins."  I'm sure it'll fill up.  It definitely sounds like fun!




that'll be great, especially if i can't make it.    i'll try to give a call to the store if i'm running late (but, i doubt i will be running late - i'll either be rather early or not come at all)


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 21, 2006)

w00t!!!11!!!  Had a lot of fun running my first slot game!  What a team of dwarves that handled _The Taking of Giant's Reach_!  Plenty of role and roll, all around the table, and great teamwork! 


All the tables are in use for slot two and not _too_ many empty seats, though a half dozen more players would have nearly packed the house. 


Thanks to Mark and Curt, to all of my players, and to all of the other sponsors, supports, and gamers who helped make another gameday, yet another great gameday! 


(The lunch from Kent was an added pleasure.  Thanks, buddy!)


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 22, 2006)

*And good times were had by all!*

Great fun, guys. Thanks to Buzz & co for organizing and to Plus for hosting, and of course to our intrepid GMs. I got to die by poison and wrestle giant mutant space bears all in the same day! Rock!

 Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 22, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Thanks to Mark and Curt, to all of my players, and to all of the other sponsors, supports, and gamers who helped make another gameday, yet another great gameday!
> 
> 
> (The lunch from Kent was an added pleasure.  Thanks, buddy!)




Any time!

I had a great time at the Gameday--it's good to be back after missing so many of them.  Thanks to Games Plus for hosting, Buzz for organizing, and all the GMs for running games.  I had a blast in TracerBullet's Ghostbusters game (where my character was the "best game designer ever'"), and we managed to save Fruitdale, SD (which did, however, involve venting radioactive gas over the town for 45 minutes) in Bill's Supers, Inc. game

Some sad news, though.  Rob (TracerBullet42) won a copy of Synnibarr and then promptly gave it to me.  Don't we have enough horror in America's dairyland?!?!!

And in even sadder news, I was forced to promise that I would run a Synnibarr game at one of the 2007 Chicago gamedays.  The future players of said game (three players have committed to play in this game--or maybe they should just be committed?!) made me promise to have flying grizzly bears with laser beams shooting out of their eyes.

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 22, 2006)

Another successful gameday has come and gone.  Damn that was quick!

Many thanks to our gracious hosts at Game's Plus (and at the same time, damn you for having a good store that makes me empty my wallet!)   

Buzz, our gameday planning guru--you rock.  This is probably the best organized gameday we've had in several years. (I especially dug the pictures in the planning thread).

TracerBullet42, thanks for running a great little ghostbusters game--and for putting up with our...interesting.... style of play. To my fellow Ghostbusters?  Wow. Just...wow. What a blast. I look forward to gaming with you all again. Ze ghostbusters....ve vill ride again, ja!

The small gang who joined me for a wild romp through Chinatown--thank you.  It was a blast for me, and I really hoped you enjoyed Feng Shui.  I'm just sorry I couldn't give the game the treatment that *I* got when I was introduced to it (you just can't argue with a game run by Piratecat), but hopefully you at least got a bit of the flavor of the game.  

Speaking of Piratecat, big thanks to him--he introduced me to Feng Shui at a gameday many moons ago, and his game (and the character sheet I still had from it) were vital inspiration for me.  If my game had a bibliography, he'd be at the top of the list, alphebetizing be damned.

To all of the wonderful folks who brought prizes: THANK YOU.  There seems to be more and more GOOD swag every single gameday, and this was no exception.

To everyone:  because I'm dead tired and afraid I've missed someone important--thank you! 

Hopefully I'll see you guys at the next one.  This was a great day, and was well worth the 120 mile trip home from school.


----------



## HinterWelt (Oct 22, 2006)

Like wise, many thanks to the everyone involved. This was my first Gameday and my first contact with the Chicago gaming community and it was great. Buzz was very friendly (as was everyone else) and did a great job organizing. Supers Inc. was great and the team of death dealing supers "retired" a few undesirables saving the day for all. Next year I might have to run Squiirel Attack! since I seem better known as "That Squirrel Guy".

Thanks everyone,
Bill


----------



## buzz (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sitting in my jammies recovering from Gameday, as usual. I keep having this nagging feeling that I ought to be prepping something...

First off, you are all very welcome. Gameday rocks, and I love helping make it happen.

Anyway...

Thanks as usual to Curt and the crew at Games Plus. Is this a great venue, or what?

Thanks to our volunteer GMs: Mark CMG, Pbartender, Reidzilla, Sqwonk, TracerBullet42, Trevalon Moonlerion, William Ronald, and first-timers (and hopefully future-timers) HinterWelt and Tim C Koppang. Without you, Gameday would be a bunch of people sitting around, wondering why they brought their dice.

Thanks to the players in my morning D&D game: spacepirat3, Gwen110, Yort, bigznak, Tekkmage, and Donna, our audience of one. Tekkmage: sorry about killing yoour bard. Mostly.

Thanks to the players in my afternoon Burning Empires game: Nev the Deranged, Tim C Koppang, and petenik. Having a chance to run this teh r0xx0rz RPG was awesome.

Big thanks to everyone who donated prizes! We had a HUGE lot this time around, spiced up by all the bright and shiny books from HinterWelt. It's always nice to see everyone go home with something.

And, of course, thanks to everyone who attended. I hope that you all had fun and will be back for future Gamedays.


----------



## buzz (Oct 22, 2006)

*Pictures!*

You can check out all of these in embiggened format over on Flickr. Like an idiot, I managed not to take pictures of my games. I blame, I dunno, somebody else.






The prize table. Curse you, Synnibar, curse you!





Morning minis painting: Sqwonk, Shadowbane2, KnidVermicious, Kid Charlemage





_Hero's banner_ author Tim C Koppang. Astrocat, Pbartender, and rvalle behind him.





Hero's Banner: Tim C Koppang, William Ronald (foreground), rvalle (background), pvt. patterson, Nev the Deranged.





Iron Heroes: petenik, Thorindale, Pbartender, Astrocat and ken-ichi.





Ghostbusters: TracerBullet42 is GM, Reidzilla is in the foreground. On the left, from rear to front, is Nazriel, Sarraunna, and waterdhavian; on the right, Trevalon Moonlerion and Barennd Nobeard.





Giant's Reach, left to right: Cyberknight's arms, Vyvyan Basterd's wife, Vyvyan Basterd, Mark CMG, socpsychguy, pucky, Dogreboy. Mark's giving me the secret DM hand-signal for, "Yes, I'm going to kill them all."





A Firefight! map from my _Burning Empires_ event. No minis necessary, and the numbers all mean something!





The whiteboard from the same event, detailing some key NPCs and factions. Note that Synnibar is not the only game with giant mutant death bears. Take THAT, McCracken!





Afternoon Jupiter City: Reidzilla, pvt. patterson, ken-ichi, waterdhavian, Sharraunna, Nazriel, Kelleris.





Seven Winds: Dogreboy, Vyvyan Basterd's wife, Vyvyan Basterd, William Ronald, Cyberknight, Shadowbane2.





Feng Shui: Yort, Trevalon Moonlerion, Pbartender, and Shane L. BOZ didn't show until a little later.





Fruitdale, SD: HinterWelt, Barennd Nobeard, ssocpstchguy, Rakur.





"Pinapples" galore: spacepirat3, bigznak, TracerBullet42, rvalle, his buddy, and gperez1234.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 22, 2006)

I would like to thank Curt, Jeff and  everyone at Games Plus for being such gracious hosts.  Also, I would like to thank Buzz for organizing the Gameday.

I would like to thank Tim C. Kopang for running his game, my fellow players at that game, and the people who played with me in the event that I ran.  Also, thanks to everyone who ran events, as I know it takes a commitment of time, talent, and heart. It was also fun seeing old friends and meeting new people.

So, let's look forward to the nest EN World Chicago Gameday!!!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> The small gang who joined me for a wild romp through Chinatown--thank you.  It was a blast for me, and I really hoped you enjoyed Feng Shui.  I'm just sorry I couldn't give the game the treatment that *I* got when I was introduced to it (you just can't argue with a game run by Piratecat), but hopefully you at least got a bit of the flavor of the game.




if i learned nothing else from that game, it's that people better keep their hands out of my front pants, or i will try to kill them with a forklift!

but no, i was having a great time, and despite how sleepy i was, i wished i could stay to finish out the game.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Feng Shui: Yort, Trevalon Moonlerion, Pbartender, and Astrocat. BOZ didn't show until a little later.




i... i tried... *sniffle*


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, where to begin...

Yet another thanks to Buzz for being "The Man" at gameday and to Curt for being "The Host With The Most."  Missed you, buddy...hope the wedding was a good time.  (It was a wedding, right?)

Now, onto my games...

Pumpkin Patch Panic!

I....had...NO idea how fun this would end up being!  Bigtime thanks to my players (Reidzilla, waterdhavian, Sharraunna, Nazriel, Barendd Nobeard, and Trevalon Moonleirion) for making this event an absolute blast.  Sure we had to pitch half of the adventure, but it's been years and years since I've laughed as hard as I did during this game.  (Sorry to the nearby tables for the loud disruptions!  Well, I take that back...I'm not really sorry.  Not even a little bit.  )

Highlights included:
- Raven C.S. McCracken leaving the Synnibar rights to Kent Wayson.  (Big laughs even before the game started!)
-Dieter Koffman (the VW "Unpimp Your Ride" guy) tricking out Ecto-42 as an vintage Volkswagon Mini-Bus complete with pumping techno music for a siren.
-MOONFRYE!  (Seriously, you had to be there, but Moonfrye was awesome.  I hate to pick favorites, but we're all grown-ups and I thought Moonfrye was a brilliant character!)
-Poor Ralph the sheepdog got smoked right after Old Yeller did.
-Death by puke!
-Inter-party fighting!  Complete with ripping things open with one's teeth!
-Charlie Brown...er...Chip Chocolate
-You blew up the mausoleum???!!!
-Justin Timberlake is no longer bringing sexy back.
-"Hey, you big meanie!  Stop being so mean!"  (followed by really high roll)  Bad guy pauses, "Hmmm..."  BOOM!!!!

And a special shout-out to the greatest game mechanic ever devised...THE GHOST DIE!

Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered The Pineapple Special

Again, a big thank you to my players, rvalle, his buddy, spacepirat3, gperez, and bigznak for helping me carry on the adventures of this rag-tag group of heros!  I had a lot of fun, and I'd like to point out that the game wrapped up at 9:08, which is a new record for me.  Granted, I had to bypass a good chunk of the adventure, but the point is we ALMOST finished on time.

Highlights included:
-Tonga Room taking damage from the princess trying to cast a fireball out a window...a window that was closed.  (OOPS!)
-BOINK!  Another pan falls on Bilimac's head!
-Flame strikes galore!
-Hammocks under the floating chariot.
-"Your butler was very helpful."  "What butler?"  (Looks of fear abound)  "Just kidding...."
-Reaim toe-to-toe with a gargantuan black dragon and surviving a full attack...barely.
-"It's an arena...an arena!  I'm gonna kill that guy."

All in all, another great game day.  I'm sure I missed a whole bunch of great moments, but I'm still trying to recover (my voice has almost recovered 24 hours later!)  Looking forward to next time!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> The prize table. Curse you, Synnibar, curse you!



Hey, you didn't have to take it home!!!1  




			
				buzz said:
			
		

> The whiteboard from the same event, detailing some key NPCs and factions. Note that Synnibar is not the only game with giant mutant death bears. Take THAT, McCracken!



Synnibarr was the first, and still the best, with the giant mutant death bears.  For especially effective use of such bears in Synnibarr, please read this thread from the Kenzer Co. boards.




1Of course, I started reading it that night....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Feng Shui: Yort, Trevalon Moonlerion, Pbartender, and ?. BOZ didn't show until a little later.




The "?" is Shane L.  He was a walk-in.


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> The "?" is Shane L.  He was a walk-in.



Thanks, BN! I think I have everyone labeled correctly now.


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i... i tried... *sniffle*



Hey, that you even hauled yourself out there after such a long day is awesome. You even made me feel all important by calling the store to talk to me. "Buzz, there's a call for you."


----------



## thalmin (Oct 23, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Wow, where to begin...
> 
> Yet another thanks to Buzz for being "The Man" at gameday and to Curt for being "The Host With The Most."  Missed you, buddy...hope the wedding was a good time.  (It was a wedding, right?)



Sorry to have missed the Game Day. But the wedding was a lot of fun. It was a nice family reunion, I saw a couple of cousins I haven't seen for 10 years, and I saw some of the kids whom I have never met before. Still...
I would rather have been at the Game Day.


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I would rather have been at the Game Day.



Next time, thalmin. 

Gameday XVI! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 23, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> If I haff learnt nutsingk else from zat game, it's zat people better keep zeir handts out of my front pants pocket, or I vill kill zem mit a perfectly, precisely and efficiently re-engineered cargo confeying forklift fehicle, vhile German discoteque muzik plays its mindt-numbingly perpetual ryzhem in zee background!
> 
> *Beep-boop-beep-boop Boop-boop-boop-beep-boop-beep-boop Boop-boop...*




Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's some more pics from the gameday . . .


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hey, that you even hauled yourself out there after such a long day is awesome. You even made me feel all important by calling the store to talk to me. "Buzz, there's a call for you."




d'aw, now you're going to make me cry for real.  



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you.




thank you my schmoopsy!


----------



## Sharraunna (Oct 23, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> -MOONFRYE!  (Seriously, you had to be there, but Moonfrye was awesome.  I hate to pick favorites, but we're all grown-ups and I thought Moonfrye was a brilliant character!)





MoonFYRE, dernit!  Just 'cause Raven C. S. McCracken couldn't say it...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> MoonFYRE, dernit!  Just 'cause Raven C. S. McCracken couldnb't say it...



Oops!  My bad!  MoonFYRE (with "y," no less) was great!  Peace out.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 23, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Speaking of Piratecat, big thanks to him--he introduced me to Feng Shui at a gameday many moons ago, and his game (and the character sheet I still had from it) were vital inspiration for me.  If my game had a bibliography, he'd be at the top of the list, alphebetizing be damned.



You're overly kind. I'm incredibly flattered that you thought to mention me, because I have no doubt that this game was just plain fun. I wish I could have played!

Anyways, thanks.


----------



## Sharraunna (Oct 23, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Synnibarr was the first, and still the best, with the giant mutant death bears.  For especially effective use of such bears in Synnibarr, please read this thread from the Kenzer Co. boards.




I feel _almost_ as much pity for those players as I feel disappointment for not being there to witness it first-hand.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 24, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Quote:Originally Posted by BOZ
> If I haff learnt nutsingk else from zat game, it's zat people better keep zeir handts out of my front pants pocket, or I vill kill zem mit a perfectly, precisely and efficiently re-engineered cargo confeying forklift fehicle, vhile German discoteque muzik plays its mindt-numbingly perpetual ryzhem in zee background!
> 
> Beep-boop-beep-boop Boop-boop-boop-beep-boop-beep-boop Boop-boop...
> ...




Gema tanzen, gema tanzen, ja! ja!  

Oh Mo-Do. How little did I know you'd make the gameday amusing in not one, but TWO games.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 24, 2006)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> MoonFYRE, dernit!  Just 'cause Raven C. S. McCracken couldnb't say it...



 Hey!  Soleil MoonFRYE!  It's Raven c. s. McCracken!  Really, captial letters would be so pretentious!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 24, 2006)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> I feel _almost_ as much pity for those players as I feel disappointment for not being there to witness it first-hand.



 Yeah, that thread is awesome.  Lurking in that game would have been hysterical.

I just hope that I can make my Synnibarr game worse better for everyone!


----------



## bigznak (Oct 24, 2006)

*Gameday Rocked!!!!*

Hey guys,

Thanks for such a fun time.  It was my first games day but surely not my last.  My apartment feels much better now that Synnibar is now banished from here.  I had a great time in both of my games.  Thanks Buzz and Tracerbullet42.  Remember falling off a cliff because of a Giant Raven bull rushed your character is always hilarious and memorable.      Throwing a fireball at a window in the Tonga room is just as hilarious and memorable.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks of course to the best Mutant Death Bear I know: Buzz. Your organizational skills were superb and the reason Gameday went off as well as it did I'd bet.

Thanks also to Buzz, Pete, and Dave for a romp of a Burning Empires game (see mutant death bear reference above).

Finally, thanks a whole bunch to my Hero's Banner players, Dave, Josh, William, and Richard. Our session rocked hard -- so much that I'd invite you all to check out the actual play thread I started about the game over at The Forge.

I look forward to next year.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 24, 2006)

Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> I look forward to next year.



It gets better...we do this three times a year!  (February, June, and October)

Only four short months until the next one!  (Sorry for thinking about it already, Buzz.)


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 24, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> It gets better...we do this three times a year!  (February, June, and October)
> 
> Only four short months until the next one!  (Sorry for thinking about it already, Buzz.)




Only four short months before the group might get a chance to mangle another Ghostbusters adventure!  

Derrick and Dieter have so much time to (un)pimp anything and everything they can find around HQ.


----------



## rvalle (Oct 24, 2006)

My turn, my turn!!!

First the big thanks to Buzz and Games Plus. Just to give you guys an idea of what Gamedays are to me... they are MY Gencon since I can't make it to Indy. I'll have to try and get Games Plus to have more exhibitors.  

Thanks to Tim and players in the Hero's Banner game. It was my first ever Narrative game and it was quite fun... even if I was the only player to die of old age.  

Thanks to TB42 for letting my hijack not only Willie but Billie as well for 'rvalle's buddy'. I must say, I am a little hurt by how much fun you had in Ghostbusters. I guess next time we'll have to pump up the excitement some in our game to keep things even.   

And it was very cruel of you to end the game that way. Now we HAVE to show up to see what happens!

And thanks to those that brought in all those nice things for the swag table. If I ever get a copy of Synnibar you can bet it will go there for one of you great folks to take home!   

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 24, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I must say, I am a little hurt by how much fun you had in Ghostbusters. I guess next time we'll have to pump up the excitement some in our game to keep things even.



That's TracerBullet42...bringin' the pain to players since 2004!  Don't get me wrong, I had a lot of fun during The Pineapple Saga.  I even got to run a fight with a dragon!



> And it was very cruel of you to end the game that way. Now we HAVE to show up to see what happens!



Only time will tell...but will you ever know the real story behind Vareck?  (Smart money says...maybe?)



> And thanks to those that brought in all those nice things for the swag table. If I ever get a copy of Synnibar you can bet it will go there for one of you great folks to take home!



Dibs!


----------



## Nikmal (Oct 24, 2006)

I am sorry I missed game day. I was in Minnesota for a family emergency.. otherwise I would have been there. Both my mother and father were in a car accident and were air lifted to the hospital. So I ended up there as well to check in on them. 

So for obvious reasons I was unable to attend..  I am sorry.


----------



## rvalle (Oct 25, 2006)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> I am sorry I missed game day. I was in Minnesota for a family emergency.. otherwise I would have been there. Both my mother and father were in a car accident and were air lifted to the hospital. So I ended up there as well to check in on them.
> 
> So for obvious reasons I was unable to attend..  I am sorry.




Yikes! I hope both are well. Game Day sure comes in 2nd place to something like that.

rv


----------



## buzz (Oct 25, 2006)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> I am sorry I missed game day. I was in Minnesota for a family emergency.. otherwise I would have been there. Both my mother and father were in a car accident and were air lifted to the hospital. So I ended up there as well to check in on them.
> 
> So for obvious reasons I was unable to attend..  I am sorry.



Holy crap, Nik!   

I hope that your parents are okay.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 25, 2006)

my parents had an auto accident about a week and a half ago.  the car is dead, but they're just fine.  

hope yours are OK as well, nikmal.


----------

